# ممكن اسأل سؤال: (من هو الروح المعزّي ) ؟؟



## مــــــــحمديه (20 يناير 2010)

اريد تفسير هذه الايات  من فضلكم 

ورد في إنجيل يوحنا الإصحاح 16 الفقرة من 7 إلى 13 على لسان المسيح عليه السلام وهو يخاطب تلاميذه قبل أن يرحل: (لكنى أقول لكم الحق انه خير لكم أن أنطلق لأنه إن لم أنطلق لا يأتيكم المعزي )

ثم يواصل المسيح عليه السلام الحديث عن ذلك المعزى قائلا:
(إن لي أمورا كثيرة أيضا لأقول لكم ولكن لا تستطيعون أن تحتملوا الآن، وأما متى جاء ذاك روح الحق فهو يرشدكم إلى جميع الحق لأنه لا يتكلم من نفسه بل كل ما يسمع يتكلم به ويخبركم بأمور آتية )

بانتظار تفسيراتكم


----------



## apostle.paul (20 يناير 2010)

*رد: ممكن اسأل سؤال......؟؟؟؟*

) إنجيل يوحنا 14: 17
رُوحُ الْحَقِّ الَّذِي لاَ يَسْتَطِيعُ الْعَالَمُ أَنْ يَقْبَلَهُ، لأَنَّهُ لاَ يَرَاهُ وَلاَ يَعْرِفُهُ، وَأَمَّا أَنْتُمْ فَتَعْرِفُونَهُ لأَنَّهُ مَاكِثٌ مَعَكُمْ وَيَكُونُ فِيكُمْ
*تحقيق النبوة فى يوم الخمسين لقيامة المسيح*
* وَلَمَّا حَضَرَ يَوْمُ الْخَمْسِينَ كَانَ الْجَمِيعُ مَعًا بِنَفْسٍ وَاحِدَةٍ،
2 وَصَارَ بَغْتَةً مِنَ السَّمَاءِ صَوْتٌ كَمَا مِنْ هُبُوبِ رِيحٍ عَاصِفَةٍ وَمَلأَ كُلَّ الْبَيْتِ حَيْثُ كَانُوا جَالِسِينَ،*
*3 وَظَهَرَتْ لَهُمْ أَلْسِنَةٌ مُنْقَسِمَةٌ كَأَنَّهَا مِنْ نَارٍ وَاسْتَقَرَّتْ عَلَى كُلِّ وَاحِدٍ مِنْهُمْ.*
*4 وَامْتَلأَ الْجَمِيعُ مِنَ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ، *
*الروح القدوس لا يعرفه العالم ولا يراه يرسله المسيح من عند الاب لكى يذكرنا ويعلمنا كل شئ ويخبرنا بامور تختص بملكوت الله*
*تم تحقيق الوعد بعد10 ايام من صعود المسيح*
*وارسل المسيح البارقليط روح الحق المعزى*


----------



## مــــــــحمديه (20 يناير 2010)

*رد: ممكن اسأل سؤال......؟؟؟؟*

وهل هناك دليل على انه تم ارساله بعد عشرة ايام من صعود المسيح من الانجيل ؟؟؟


----------



## مــــــــحمديه (20 يناير 2010)

*رد: ممكن اسأل سؤال......؟؟؟؟*

وهل هناك دليل ايضا على سيرسل ولن يراه احد؟؟؟


----------



## طحبوش (20 يناير 2010)

*رد: ممكن اسأل سؤال......؟؟؟؟*

الدليل انو *(أع 2: 1-6) "ولما حضر يوم الخمسين كان الجميع  	بنفس واحده وصار بغته من السماء صوت كما من هبوب ريح عاصفة وملأت كل البيت حيث  	كانوا جالسين وظهرت لهم ألسنة منقسمة كأنها من نار، واستقرت على كل واحد منهم  	وامتلأ الجميع من  	الروح القدس وابتدأوا يتكلمون بألسنة أخرى كما أعطاهم الروح  	أن ينطقوا، فلما صار هذا الصوت اجتمع الجمهور وتحيروا لأن كل واحد كان يسمعهم  	يتكلمون بلغته".

طبعا و كل تلميذ راح يبشر بلد من البلدان الهند و مصر و كتير بلدان 
*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (20 يناير 2010)

*رد: ممكن اسأل سؤال......؟؟؟؟*

سفر اعمال الرسل به الدليل استني احط


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (20 يناير 2010)

*رد: ممكن اسأل سؤال......؟؟؟؟*

طحبوش سبق و حطه و عندي دليل تاني من انجيل يوحنا

( وَلَمَّا قَالَ هَذَا نَفَخَ وَقَالَ لَهُمُ: «اقْبَلُوا الرُّوحَ الْقُدُسَ. )

الاصحاح عشرين العدد او الايه 22

سلام و نعمه


----------



## مــــــــحمديه (20 يناير 2010)

*رد: ممكن اسأل سؤال......؟؟؟؟*

ثم يواصل المسيح عليه السلام الحديث عن ذلك المعزى قائلا:
(إن لي أمورا كثيرة أيضا لأقول لكم ولكن لا تستطيعون أن تحتملوا الآن، وأما متى جاء ذاك روح الحق فهو يرشدكم إلى جميع الحق لأنه لا يتكلم من نفسه بل كل ما يسمع يتكلم به ويخبركم بأمور آتية )

هنا قال انه روح الحق ولم يقل انه روح القدس 

فما دليلك ان روح الحق هي روح القدس من الانجيل


----------



## apostle.paul (20 يناير 2010)

*رد: ممكن اسأل سؤال......؟؟؟؟*

*يعنى جايبة نبوة من كتاب ونفس الكتاب ذكر كل صفات الروح القدوس وانه روح الله نفسه المنبثق من الله*
*هروح اجيب دليل منين من القران مثلا؟*
*لن يراه الناس ولا يعرفه سيرسله المسيح وسيرسله الا باسم المسيح وياخذ مما للمسيح ويخبرنا ويذكرنا بكل ماقاله لنه ويعملنا عن ملكوت الله *
*تم تحقيق الوعد يوم الخمسين قبل بداية الرسل خدمتهم الكرازية *
*هل انتى تمتلكى دليل من الكتاب غير ذلك*
*الدليل العقلى الاخر*
*يمكث معنا للابد والروح القدس ماكث مع الكنيسة للابد ولا تعرفوه ولا راتوه*


----------



## طحبوش (20 يناير 2010)

*رد: ممكن اسأل سؤال......؟؟؟؟*

بس عشان ما يختلط عليكي الكلام عيد الصعود هو اليوم الاربعين و عيد العنصرة او حلول الروح القدس هو اليوم الخمسين يعني بينها عشرة ايام بالزبط


----------



## apostle.paul (20 يناير 2010)

*رد: ممكن اسأل سؤال......؟؟؟؟*

*نفس اللى انت نقلتى منه لو انتى امينة فى بحثك*
إنجيل يوحنا 7: 39
قَالَ هذَا عَنِ الرُّوحِ الَّذِي كَانَ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ بِهِ مُزْمِعِينَ أَنْ يَقْبَلُوهُ، لأَنَّ الرُّوحَ الْقُدُسَ لَمْ يَكُنْ قَدْ أُعْطِيَ بَعْدُ، لأَنَّ يَسُوعَ لَمْ يَكُنْ قَدْ مُجِّدَ بَعْدُ.
إنجيل يوحنا 14: 26
وَأَمَّا الْمُعَزِّي، الرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ، الَّذِي سَيُرْسِلُهُ الآبُ بِاسْمِي، فَهُوَ يُعَلِّمُكُمْ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ، وَيُذَكِّرُكُمْ بِكُلِّ مَا قُلْتُهُ لَكُمْ.
إنجيل يوحنا 20: 22
وَلَمَّا قَالَ هذَا نَفَخَ وَقَالَ لَهُمُ: «اقْبَلُوا الرُّوحَ الْقُدُسَ.


----------



## طحبوش (20 يناير 2010)

*رد: ممكن اسأل سؤال......؟؟؟؟*

*ويُرسَل من  	الابن: "ومتى جاء المعزى الذى سأرسله أنا إليكم من الآب روح الحق" (يو 15 :  	26).

روح الحق = الروح القدس 
*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (20 يناير 2010)

*رد: ممكن اسأل سؤال......؟؟؟؟*

الروح القدس روح الحق هوا روح الله الذي يقدسنا و يرشدنا

روح الله 

و ليس جبريل يعني هههههههههههههههه

سلام المسيح


----------



## Molka Molkan (20 يناير 2010)

*رد: ممكن اسأل سؤال......؟؟؟؟*

*منعا للتشتيت *
* هل أجبنا على سؤالك ام لا  ؟*

* لو نعم *
* اخبرينا*
* لو لا *
* اسألى فى نفس النقطة !*​


----------



## NEW_MAN (20 يناير 2010)

*رد: ممكن اسأل سؤال......؟؟؟؟*




مــــــــحمديه قال:


> ثم يواصل المسيح عليه السلام الحديث عن ذلك المعزى قائلا:





مــــــــحمديه قال:


> (إن لي أمورا كثيرة أيضا لأقول لكم ولكن لا تستطيعون أن تحتملوا الآن، وأما متى جاء ذاك روح الحق فهو يرشدكم إلى جميع الحق لأنه لا يتكلم من نفسه بل كل ما يسمع يتكلم به ويخبركم بأمور آتية )
> 
> بانتظار تفسيراتكم




هي كلمة واحدة تحل لك كل الاشكال : 

السيد المسيح وعد التلاميذ ان الروح القدس ، الروح المعزي ، روح الحق ، سوف يأتي لهم ( اي التلاميذ ) في حياتهم ، وهو روح وليس انسان ، لا يراه العالم ، ولا يقبله من لم يقبل المسيح ، وهو يشهد للمسيح ويمجده ، لان المسيح ارسله باسمه من الآب ، وكل هذا تحقق في يوم الخمسين ، في حياة التلاميذ .




4 لَكِنِّي أَقُولُ لَكُمُ الْحَقَّ إِنَّهُ خَيْرٌ لَكُمْ أَنْ أَنْطَلِقَ لأَنَّهُ إِنْ لَمْ أَنْطَلِقْ لاَ يَأْتِيكُمُ الْمُعَزِّي وَلَكِنْ إِنْ ذَهَبْتُ أُرْسِلُهُ إِلَيْكُمْ. 
8 وَمَتَى جَاءَ ذَاكَ يُبَكِّتُ الْعَالَمَ عَلَى خَطِيَّةٍ وَعَلَى بِرٍّ وَعَلَى دَيْنُونَةٍ. 
9 أَمَّا عَلَى خَطِيَّةٍ فَلأَنَّهُمْ لاَ يُؤْمِنُونَ بِي. 
10 وَأَمَّا عَلَى بِرٍّ فَلأَنِّي ذَاهِبٌ إِلَى أَبِي وَلاَ تَرَوْنَنِي أَيْضاً. 
11 وَأَمَّا عَلَى دَيْنُونَةٍ فَلأَنَّ رَئِيسَ هَذَا الْعَالَمِ قَدْ دِينَ. 
12 «إِنَّ لِي أُمُوراً كَثِيرَةً أَيْضاً لأَقُولَ لَكُمْ وَلَكِنْ لاَ تَسْتَطِيعُونَ أَنْ تَحْتَمِلُوا الآنَ. 
13 وَأَمَّا مَتَى جَاءَ ذَاكَ رُوحُ الْحَقِّ فَهُوَ يُرْشِدُكُمْ إِلَى جَمِيعِ الْحَقِّ لأَنَّهُ لاَ يَتَكَلَّمُ مِنْ نَفْسِهِ بَلْ كُلُّ مَا يَسْمَعُ يَتَكَلَّمُ بِهِ وَيُخْبِرُكُمْ بِأُمُورٍ آتِيَةٍ. 
14 ذَاكَ يُمَجِّدُنِي لأَنَّهُ يَأْخُذُ مِمَّا لِي وَيُخْبِرُكُمْ.
(يوحنا 16: 4 - 14)


23 أَجَابَ يَسُوعُ: «إِنْ أَحَبَّنِي أَحَدٌ يَحْفَظْ كلاَمِي وَيُحِبُّهُ أَبِي وَإِلَيْهِ نَأْتِي وَعِنْدَهُ نَصْنَعُ مَنْزِلاً. 
24 اَلَّذِي لاَ يُحِبُّنِي لاَ يَحْفَظُ كلاَمِي. وَالْكلاَمُ الَّذِي تَسْمَعُونَهُ لَيْسَ لِي بَلْ لِلآبِ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي. 
25 بِهَذَا كَلَّمْتُكُمْ وَأَنَا عِنْدَكُمْ. 
26 وَأَمَّا الْمُعَزِّي الرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ الَّذِي سَيُرْسِلُهُ الآبُ بِاسْمِي فَهُوَ يُعَلِّمُكُمْ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ وَيُذَكِّرُكُمْ بِكُلِّ مَا قُلْتُهُ لَكُمْ. 
27 «سلاَماً أَتْرُكُ لَكُمْ. سلاَمِي أُعْطِيكُمْ. لَيْسَ كَمَا يُعْطِي الْعَالَمُ أُعْطِيكُمْ أَنَا. لاَ تَضْطَرِبْ قُلُوبُكُمْ وَلاَ تَرْهَبْ. 
28 سَمِعْتُمْ أَنِّي قُلْتُ لَكُمْ أَنَا أَذْهَبُ ثُمَّ آتِي إِلَيْكُمْ. لَوْ كُنْتُمْ تُحِبُّونَنِي لَكُنْتُمْ تَفْرَحُونَ لأَنِّي قُلْتُ أَمْضِي إِلَى الآبِ لأَنَّ أَبِي أَعْظَمُ مِنِّي. 
29 وَقُلْتُ لَكُمُ الآنَ قَبْلَ أَنْ يَكُونَ حَتَّى مَتَى كَانَ تُؤْمِنُونَ. 
30 لاَ أَتَكَلَّمُ أَيْضاً مَعَكُمْ كَثِيراً لأَنَّ رَئِيسَ هَذَا الْعَالَمِ يَأْتِي وَلَيْسَ لَهُ فِيَّ شَيْءٌ. 
31 وَلَكِنْ لِيَفْهَمَ الْعَالَمُ أَنِّي أُحِبُّ الآبَ وَكَمَا أَوْصَانِي الآبُ هَكَذَا أَفْعَلُ. قُومُوا نَنْطَلِقْ مِنْ هَهُنَا». 
(يوحنا 14: 23 - 31)

25 لَكِنْ لِكَيْ تَتِمَّ الْكَلِمَةُ الْمَكْتُوبَةُ فِي نَامُوسِهِمْ: إِنَّهُمْ أَبْغَضُونِي بِلاَ سَبَبٍ. 
26 «وَمَتَى جَاءَ الْمُعَزِّي الَّذِي سَأُرْسِلُهُ أَنَا إِلَيْكُمْ مِنَ الآبِ رُوحُ الْحَقِّ الَّذِي مِنْ عِنْدِ الآبِ يَنْبَثِقُ فَهُوَ يَشْهَدُ لِي. 
27 وَتَشْهَدُونَ أَنْتُمْ أَيْضاً لأَنَّكُمْ مَعِي مِنَ الاِبْتِدَاءِ».
(يوحنا 15: 25 - 27)

7 فَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «لَيْسَ لَكُمْ أَنْ تَعْرِفُوا الأَزْمِنَةَ وَالأَوْقَاتَ الَّتِي جَعَلَهَا الآبُ فِي سُلْطَانِهِ 
8 لَكِنَّكُمْ سَتَنَالُونَ قُوَّةً مَتَى حَلَّ الرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ عَلَيْكُمْ وَتَكُونُونَ لِي شُهُوداً فِي أُورُشَلِيمَ وَفِي كُلِّ الْيَهُودِيَّةِ وَالسَّامِرَةِ وَإِلَى أَقْصَى الأَرْضِ». 
9 وَلَمَّا قَالَ هَذَا ارْتَفَعَ وَهُمْ يَنْظُرُونَ وَأَخَذَتْهُ سَحَابَةٌ عَنْ أَعْيُنِهِمْ.
(اعمال الرسل 1: 8 - 9)


1 وَلَمَّا حَضَرَ يَوْمُ الْخَمْسِينَ كَانَ الْجَمِيعُ مَعاً بِنَفْسٍ وَاحِدَةٍ 
2 وَصَارَ بَغْتَةً مِنَ السَّمَاءِ صَوْتٌ كَمَا مِنْ هُبُوبِ رِيحٍ عَاصِفَةٍ وَمَلأَ كُلَّ الْبَيْتِ حَيْثُ كَانُوا جَالِسِينَ 
3 وَظَهَرَتْ لَهُمْ أَلْسِنَةٌ مُنْقَسِمَةٌ كَأَنَّهَا مِنْ نَارٍ وَاسْتَقَرَّتْ عَلَى كُلِّ وَاحِدٍ مِنْهُمْ. 
4 وَامْتَلأَ الْجَمِيعُ مِنَ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ وَابْتَدَأُوا يَتَكَلَّمُونَ بِأَلْسِنَةٍ أُخْرَى كَمَا أَعْطَاهُمُ الرُّوحُ أَنْ يَنْطِقُوا.
(اعمال الرسل 2: 1 -4)


----------



## مــــــــحمديه (20 يناير 2010)

*رد: ممكن اسأل سؤال......؟؟؟؟*

انا امينه وعايزه اعرف الحق في هذه الايات ولا اريد التشتيت ولا اريد احد يدخل ليتكلم بكلام ليس معه دليل لصحته فالكلام عندي لا اقبله الا من الانجيل والذي سيأتي لي بكلام من عنده هو لا اقبله
هذا هو منهجي لاكون واضحه معكم
وانا بدوري كباحثه عن الحق سأسألكم اسأله كل ما اريده هو الاجابه الواضحه بالدليل

وهذا هو حقي...

اشترط المسيح اتيان الروح القدس بعد رحيله كما في الايه 

هل الروح القدس عندكم افضل من المسيح عليه السلام 
حتى يقول من الخير لكم أن أنطلق لأنه إن لم أنطلق لا يأتيكم المعزي
ارجو الاجابه بكلام مفهوم وواضح ودليل ؟؟؟


----------



## apostle.paul (20 يناير 2010)

*رد: ممكن اسأل سؤال......؟؟؟؟*

*هل انت الافضل لكى ان يظل المسيح على الارض *
*وحينما تريدى ان تعلمى اى شئ تذهبى له فى مكانه وتتزاحمى مع الناس وتساليه*
*ام الافضل ان يرسل روحه لكل انسان يرشده ويعلمه بكل ماقاله *
*هو ياخذ مما لى ويخبركم *
*ليس افضل من حيث ان الروح القدس اعلى من المسيح فى المكانة *
*الروح القدس هو روح الله نفسه وواحد مع اقنوم الكلمة*
*قال خير لكم ان انطلق لينا احنا *


----------



## طحبوش (20 يناير 2010)

*رد: ممكن اسأل سؤال......؟؟؟؟*

من الخير لكم و لكن لم يقل هو احسن مني ...!!!!!!!!
فلو تقرأي الردود مرة اخرى تلاحظي ان المسيح كان بالجسد و لكي يتم الفداء المسيح صعد الى السماء ليستكمل الفداء و بالتالي لم يعد معهم جسديا و من الخير لهم ان يبعث المعزي لكي يعزيهم لانهم حزنون على فراق السيد المسيح


----------



## مــــــــحمديه (20 يناير 2010)

*رد: ممكن اسأل سؤال......؟؟؟؟*

ذكر في الايه الكلمات الايات(يتكلم – يسمع – يخبركم – يرشدكم الي الحق – ياتي بعد ان انطلق)
انتم تقولون ان الروح القدس اله فهل هذه الكلمات من صفات الاوهيه


----------



## مــــــــحمديه (20 يناير 2010)

*رد: ممكن اسأل سؤال......؟؟؟؟*




شمس الحق قال:


> *ليس افضل من حيث ان الروح القدس اعلى من المسيح فى المكانة *
> 
> *الروح القدس هو روح الله نفسه وواحد مع اقنوم الكلمة*


 
ما معنى ذلك الكلام لم افهمه


----------



## مــــــــحمديه (20 يناير 2010)

*رد: ممكن اسأل سؤال......؟؟؟؟*

سألت سؤال وليس مقارنه ارجو الاجابه على السؤال بالتحديد


----------



## مــــــــحمديه (20 يناير 2010)

*رد: ممكن اسأل سؤال......؟؟؟؟*



طحبوش قال:


> من الخير لكم و لكن لم يقل هو احسن مني ...!!!!!!!!
> فلو تقرأي الردود مرة اخرى تلاحظي ان المسيح كان بالجسد و لكي يتم الفداء المسيح صعد الى السماء ليستكمل الفداء و بالتالي لم يعد معهم جسديا و من الخير لهم ان يبعث المعزي لكي يعزيهم لانهم حزنون على فراق السيد المسيح



كيف يعزيهم الم تقولوا انه لا يراه الناس


----------



## طحبوش (20 يناير 2010)

*رد: ممكن اسأل سؤال......؟؟؟؟*

انت اقرأي الردود و كيف عزاهم مكتوبة برد نيومان و برد سابق لي


----------



## NEW_MAN (20 يناير 2010)

*رد: ممكن اسأل سؤال......؟؟؟؟*

هل قرأتي الاجابة ام لا ؟؟



هي كلمة واحدة تحل لك كل الاشكال : 

السيد المسيح وعد التلاميذ ان الروح القدس ، الروح المعزي ، روح الحق ، سوف يأتي لهم ( اي التلاميذ ) في حياتهم ، وهو روح وليس انسان ، لا يراه العالم ، ولا يقبله من لم يقبل المسيح ، وهو يشهد للمسيح ويمجده ، لان المسيح ارسله باسمه من الآب ، وكل هذا تحقق في يوم الخمسين ، في حياة التلاميذ .




4 لَكِنِّي أَقُولُ لَكُمُ الْحَقَّ إِنَّهُ خَيْرٌ لَكُمْ أَنْ أَنْطَلِقَ لأَنَّهُ إِنْ لَمْ أَنْطَلِقْ لاَ يَأْتِيكُمُ الْمُعَزِّي وَلَكِنْ إِنْ ذَهَبْتُ أُرْسِلُهُ إِلَيْكُمْ. 
8 وَمَتَى جَاءَ ذَاكَ يُبَكِّتُ الْعَالَمَ عَلَى خَطِيَّةٍ وَعَلَى بِرٍّ وَعَلَى دَيْنُونَةٍ. 
9 أَمَّا عَلَى خَطِيَّةٍ فَلأَنَّهُمْ لاَ يُؤْمِنُونَ بِي. 
10 وَأَمَّا عَلَى بِرٍّ فَلأَنِّي ذَاهِبٌ إِلَى أَبِي وَلاَ تَرَوْنَنِي أَيْضاً. 
11 وَأَمَّا عَلَى دَيْنُونَةٍ فَلأَنَّ رَئِيسَ هَذَا الْعَالَمِ قَدْ دِينَ. 
12 «إِنَّ لِي أُمُوراً كَثِيرَةً أَيْضاً لأَقُولَ لَكُمْ وَلَكِنْ لاَ تَسْتَطِيعُونَ أَنْ تَحْتَمِلُوا الآنَ. 
13 وَأَمَّا مَتَى جَاءَ ذَاكَ رُوحُ الْحَقِّ فَهُوَ يُرْشِدُكُمْ إِلَى جَمِيعِ الْحَقِّ لأَنَّهُ لاَ يَتَكَلَّمُ مِنْ نَفْسِهِ بَلْ كُلُّ مَا يَسْمَعُ يَتَكَلَّمُ بِهِ وَيُخْبِرُكُمْ بِأُمُورٍ آتِيَةٍ. 
14 ذَاكَ يُمَجِّدُنِي لأَنَّهُ يَأْخُذُ مِمَّا لِي وَيُخْبِرُكُمْ.
(يوحنا 16: 4 - 14)


23 أَجَابَ يَسُوعُ: «إِنْ أَحَبَّنِي أَحَدٌ يَحْفَظْ كلاَمِي وَيُحِبُّهُ أَبِي وَإِلَيْهِ نَأْتِي وَعِنْدَهُ نَصْنَعُ مَنْزِلاً. 
24 اَلَّذِي لاَ يُحِبُّنِي لاَ يَحْفَظُ كلاَمِي. وَالْكلاَمُ الَّذِي تَسْمَعُونَهُ لَيْسَ لِي بَلْ لِلآبِ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي. 
25 بِهَذَا كَلَّمْتُكُمْ وَأَنَا عِنْدَكُمْ. 
26 وَأَمَّا الْمُعَزِّي الرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ الَّذِي سَيُرْسِلُهُ الآبُ بِاسْمِي فَهُوَ يُعَلِّمُكُمْ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ وَيُذَكِّرُكُمْ بِكُلِّ مَا قُلْتُهُ لَكُمْ. 
27 «سلاَماً أَتْرُكُ لَكُمْ. سلاَمِي أُعْطِيكُمْ. لَيْسَ كَمَا يُعْطِي الْعَالَمُ أُعْطِيكُمْ أَنَا. لاَ تَضْطَرِبْ قُلُوبُكُمْ وَلاَ تَرْهَبْ. 
28 سَمِعْتُمْ أَنِّي قُلْتُ لَكُمْ أَنَا أَذْهَبُ ثُمَّ آتِي إِلَيْكُمْ. لَوْ كُنْتُمْ تُحِبُّونَنِي لَكُنْتُمْ تَفْرَحُونَ لأَنِّي قُلْتُ أَمْضِي إِلَى الآبِ لأَنَّ أَبِي أَعْظَمُ مِنِّي. 
29 وَقُلْتُ لَكُمُ الآنَ قَبْلَ أَنْ يَكُونَ حَتَّى مَتَى كَانَ تُؤْمِنُونَ. 
30 لاَ أَتَكَلَّمُ أَيْضاً مَعَكُمْ كَثِيراً لأَنَّ رَئِيسَ هَذَا الْعَالَمِ يَأْتِي وَلَيْسَ لَهُ فِيَّ شَيْءٌ. 
31 وَلَكِنْ لِيَفْهَمَ الْعَالَمُ أَنِّي أُحِبُّ الآبَ وَكَمَا أَوْصَانِي الآبُ هَكَذَا أَفْعَلُ. قُومُوا نَنْطَلِقْ مِنْ هَهُنَا». 
(يوحنا 14: 23 - 31)

25 لَكِنْ لِكَيْ تَتِمَّ الْكَلِمَةُ الْمَكْتُوبَةُ فِي نَامُوسِهِمْ: إِنَّهُمْ أَبْغَضُونِي بِلاَ سَبَبٍ. 
26 «وَمَتَى جَاءَ الْمُعَزِّي الَّذِي سَأُرْسِلُهُ أَنَا إِلَيْكُمْ مِنَ الآبِ رُوحُ الْحَقِّ الَّذِي مِنْ عِنْدِ الآبِ يَنْبَثِقُ فَهُوَ يَشْهَدُ لِي. 
27 وَتَشْهَدُونَ أَنْتُمْ أَيْضاً لأَنَّكُمْ مَعِي مِنَ الاِبْتِدَاءِ».
(يوحنا 15: 25 - 27)

7 فَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «لَيْسَ لَكُمْ أَنْ تَعْرِفُوا الأَزْمِنَةَ وَالأَوْقَاتَ الَّتِي جَعَلَهَا الآبُ فِي سُلْطَانِهِ 
8 لَكِنَّكُمْ سَتَنَالُونَ قُوَّةً مَتَى حَلَّ الرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ عَلَيْكُمْ وَتَكُونُونَ لِي شُهُوداً فِي أُورُشَلِيمَ وَفِي كُلِّ الْيَهُودِيَّةِ وَالسَّامِرَةِ وَإِلَى أَقْصَى الأَرْضِ». 
9 وَلَمَّا قَالَ هَذَا ارْتَفَعَ وَهُمْ يَنْظُرُونَ وَأَخَذَتْهُ سَحَابَةٌ عَنْ أَعْيُنِهِمْ.
(اعمال الرسل 1: 8 - 9)


1 وَلَمَّا حَضَرَ يَوْمُ الْخَمْسِينَ كَانَ الْجَمِيعُ مَعاً بِنَفْسٍ وَاحِدَةٍ 
2 وَصَارَ بَغْتَةً مِنَ السَّمَاءِ صَوْتٌ كَمَا مِنْ هُبُوبِ رِيحٍ عَاصِفَةٍ وَمَلأَ كُلَّ الْبَيْتِ حَيْثُ كَانُوا جَالِسِينَ 
3 وَظَهَرَتْ لَهُمْ أَلْسِنَةٌ مُنْقَسِمَةٌ كَأَنَّهَا مِنْ نَارٍ وَاسْتَقَرَّتْ عَلَى كُلِّ وَاحِدٍ مِنْهُمْ. 
4 وَامْتَلأَ الْجَمِيعُ مِنَ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ وَابْتَدَأُوا يَتَكَلَّمُونَ بِأَلْسِنَةٍ أُخْرَى كَمَا أَعْطَاهُمُ الرُّوحُ أَنْ يَنْطِقُوا.
(اعمال الرسل 2: 1 -4)


الروح المعزي ، هو الروح القدس ، وقد جاء للتلاميذ بالفعل ، ماذا تنتظرين اجابة بالدليل ومن الكتاب المقدس بدون تدخل بحرف واحد من شرحنا ، اكثر من هذا ؟؟؟


----------



## طحبوش (20 يناير 2010)

*رد: ممكن اسأل سؤال......؟؟؟؟*



طحبوش قال:


> الدليل انو *(أع 2: 1-6) "ولما حضر يوم الخمسين كان الجميع      بنفس واحده وصار بغته من السماء صوت كما من هبوب ريح عاصفة وملأت كل البيت حيث      كانوا جالسين وظهرت لهم ألسنة منقسمة كأنها من نار، واستقرت على كل واحد منهم      وامتلأ الجميع من      الروح القدس وابتدأوا يتكلمون بألسنة أخرى كما أعطاهم الروح      أن ينطقوا، فلما صار هذا الصوت اجتمع الجمهور وتحيروا لأن كل واحد كان يسمعهم      يتكلمون بلغته".
> 
> طبعا و كل تلميذ راح يبشر بلد من البلدان الهند و مصر و كتير بلدان
> *



كده كان


----------



## apostle.paul (20 يناير 2010)

*رد: ممكن اسأل سؤال......؟؟؟؟*

*العزاء شعور يا عزيزتى مش شخص*
*العزاء احساس بالراحة ولا يعطيه سوى روح الله داخل كل انسان يقبله*
*والسؤال اعتقد انى جوبت عليه لانى محبش اكد كلامى فى المسيحيات لانى لست خبيرا فيها انا مازالت اتعلم *
*الخير لنا فى الارشاد لان المسيح فى وجوده على الارض يلزم انى اذهب اليه لاساله اما روح الله فياخذ مما للمسيح ويخبرنى مهما كنت فى اى مكان فهو خير لى *
*وممكن الاخوة يعطوا ليكى اجابات اخرى *


----------



## NEW_MAN (20 يناير 2010)

*رد: ممكن اسأل سؤال......؟؟؟؟*



مــــــــحمديه قال:


> كيف يعزيهم الم تقولوا انه لا يراه الناس


 
الاجابة في الانجيل ، اقرأي سفر اعمال الرسل وكيف تعزي التلاميذ بالروح القدس بعد صعود المسيح !!!!!

بل كيف تعزي المؤمنين ويتعزون حتى يومنا هذا بحلول الروح القدس !!!


----------



## طحبوش (20 يناير 2010)

*رد: ممكن اسأل سؤال......؟؟؟؟*

اسف نيومان انا قلتلها تقرأ ردك بس ما كنت شايف ردك اسف


----------



## Molka Molkan (20 يناير 2010)

*رد: ممكن اسأل سؤال......؟؟؟؟*



> هل الروح القدس عندكم *افضل من* المسيح عليه السلام



*سؤال بس بعد إذنك
منين جيبتى ان الروح القدس افضل من المسيح ؟؟*


----------



## مــــــــحمديه (20 يناير 2010)

*رد: ممكن اسأل سؤال......؟؟؟؟*



> > هي كلمة واحدة تحل لك كل الاشكال :
> >
> > السيد المسيح وعد التلاميذ ان الروح القدس ، الروح المعزي ، روح الحق ، سوف يأتي لهم ( اي التلاميذ ) في حياتهم ، وهو روح وليس انسان ، لا يراه العالم ، ولا يقبله من لم يقبل المسيح ، وهو يشهد للمسيح ويمجده ، لان المسيح ارسله باسمه من الآب ، وكل هذا تحقق في يوم الخمسين ، في حياة التلاميذ .



روح القدس كان سابقا في الوجود على المسيح وموجود في التلاميذ من قبل ذهاب المسيح فقد كان شاهدا 
قبل خلق السموات والارض كما في(التكوين 1/2) وكما كان له دور في ولادة المسيح عليه السلام   " وجدت حبلى من الروح القدس " (متى 1/18).
كما اجتمعا سويا يوم تعميد المسيح، حين "نـزل عليه الروح القدس بهيئة جسمية مثل حمامة" (لوقا 3/22) فالروح القدس موجود مع المسيح وقبله، وقال المسيح عليه السلام في الايه " إن لم أنطلق لا يأتيكم "
اذن فان المعزي لم يكن موجودا واذن فان المعزي ليس هو روح القدس؟؟
بانتظار تفسيركم


----------



## مــــــــحمديه (20 يناير 2010)

*رد: ممكن اسأل سؤال......؟؟؟؟*

انتظر اجاباتكم حتى الغد ان شاء الله


----------



## طحبوش (20 يناير 2010)

*رد: ممكن اسأل سؤال......؟؟؟؟*

انت برأيك ان الله موجود مرة وحدة ؟؟؟
الروح القدس موجود دائما .....................................
و لكنه هذه المرة اتى ليعزي التلاميذ و لكن هو موجود 
انتبهتي الروح المعزي كيف ارسل لهم 
الملائكة موجودة و لكن  هل كلها ارسلت اليهم ؟؟
لازم تسألي نفسك الملائكة موجودة اذا فلم يبشر السيدة العذراء بولادة السيد المسيح ملاك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!
هذا نفس رأيك


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (20 يناير 2010)

*رد: ممكن اسأل سؤال......؟؟؟؟*

"وأما المعزي الروح القدس الذي سيرسله الآب باسمي، 

فهو يعلمكم كل شيء، 

ويذكركم بكل ما قلته لكم". (26)​

يدعو الروح القدس معزيًا بسبب الهموم التي استحوذت عليهم حينئذ.

وهذه الأقوال قالها السيد المسيح لتلاميذه مكلفًا إياهم أن يحتملوا مفارقته بأوفر صبرٍ، إذ هي علة نعمٍ عظيمةٍ صالحةٍ لهم.


 لا يسكن الروح في إنسانٍ بدون الآب والابن، ولا الابن أيضًا بدون الآب والروح القدس، ولا الآب بدونهما. سكناهم غير منفصل، لكن أحيانًا يعلنون عن أنفسهم برموزٍ مقتبسة من الخليقة منفصلين، ليس في جوهرهم. 


أرسل كل من الآب والابن الروح القدس. أرسل الآب الروح القدس، إذ كُتب: "وأما المعزّي الروح القدس الذي سيرسله الآب باسمي" (16). وأرسله الابن إذ قال: ومتى جاء المعزّي الذي سأرسله أنا إليكم من الآب، روح الحق" (26:15). إذن إن كان الابن والروح القدس يرسلان بعضهما البعض، كما يرسل الآب، فلا يوجد منزله أقل بالخضوع بل شركة في السلطة.


الكلمة اليونانية "باركليت" معناها في اللاتينية "محامي" أو "معزي". دعي المحامي، لأنه يتدخل أمام عدالة الآب لحساب الخطاة المخطئين. 

هذا الذي هو جوهر واحد مع الآب والابن، قيل أنه يتوسل بغيرة من أجل الخطاة، إذ يجعل الذين يعلمهم أن يفعلوا هذا. لذلك يقول بولس: "الروح نفسه يشفع فينا بأنات لا يُنطق بها" (رو8: 26)... 

هذا الروح نفسه يُدعى المعزي، لأنه إذ يعد رجاءً في الغفران للذين يحزنون على خطاياهم. إنه يرفع قلوبهم من الحزن والضيق. إنه يعد أنه يعلمهم كل شيء، لأنه إن لم يكن الروح حاضرًا في قلب المستمع يكون قول المعلم بلا نفع.

لا يليق بأحدِ أن ينسب لمعلمه ما يفهمه منه، لأنه ما لم يوجد المعلم الداخلي يجهد المعلم الخارجي نفسه باطلاً. يقول يوحنا: "وأما أنتم فالمسحة التي أخذتموها منه ثابتة فيكم، ولا حاجة بكم إلى أن يعلمكم أحد، بل كما تعلمكم هذه المسحة عينها عن كل شيء... كما علمتكم تثبتون فيه" (1 يو 2: 27). 

لا يتعلم أحد بصوتٍ عندما لا يُمسح قلبه بالروح. "يذكركم بكل ما قلته لكم"، إذ يهبكم المعرفة ليس كمن هو أقل بل بكونه يعرف ما هو خفي.


الثالوث القدوس كله يتكلم ويعلم (يو ٦: ٤٥؛ مت ٢٣: ١٠؛ أع ١٠: ٢٠)... لكنهم غير منفصلين.


----------



## طحبوش (20 يناير 2010)

*رد: ممكن اسأل سؤال......؟؟؟؟*

اعطيكي مثال ان يوجد شيء و ان يرسل شيء اخر 
فهو لا يرسل ان لم يكن موجودا اصلا .............!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NEW_MAN (20 يناير 2010)

*رد: ممكن اسأل سؤال......؟؟؟؟*



مــــــــحمديه قال:


> روح القدس كان سابقا في الوجود على المسيح وموجود في التلاميذ من قبل ذهاب المسيح فقد كان شاهدا
> قبل خلق السموات والارض كما في(التكوين 1/2) وكما كان له دور في ولادة المسيح عليه السلام " وجدت حبلى من الروح القدس " (متى 1/18).
> كما اجتمعا سويا يوم تعميد المسيح، حين "نـزل عليه الروح القدس بهيئة جسمية مثل حمامة" (لوقا 3/22) فالروح القدس موجود مع المسيح وقبله، وقال المسيح عليه السلام في الايه " إن لم أنطلق لا يأتيكم "
> اذن فان المعزي لم يكن موجودا واذن فان المعزي ليس هو روح القدس؟؟
> بانتظار تفسيركم


 

صحيح ، الروح القدس هو الله ، وهو موجود منذ الازل ، ولكنه لم يسكن المؤمنين قبل هذا الحدث .

راجعي سفر اعمال الرسل الاصحاح الثاني 

1 وَلَمَّا حَضَرَ يَوْمُ الْخَمْسِينَ كَانَ الْجَمِيعُ مَعاً بِنَفْسٍ وَاحِدَةٍ 
2 وَصَارَ بَغْتَةً مِنَ السَّمَاءِ صَوْتٌ كَمَا مِنْ هُبُوبِ رِيحٍ عَاصِفَةٍ وَمَلأَ كُلَّ الْبَيْتِ حَيْثُ كَانُوا جَالِسِينَ 
3 وَظَهَرَتْ لَهُمْ أَلْسِنَةٌ مُنْقَسِمَةٌ كَأَنَّهَا مِنْ نَارٍ وَاسْتَقَرَّتْ عَلَى كُلِّ وَاحِدٍ مِنْهُمْ. 
4 وَامْتَلأَ الْجَمِيعُ مِنَ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ وَابْتَدَأُوا يَتَكَلَّمُونَ بِأَلْسِنَةٍ أُخْرَى كَمَا أَعْطَاهُمُ الرُّوحُ أَنْ يَنْطِقُوا. 
5 وَكَانَ يَهُودٌ رِجَالٌ أَتْقِيَاءُ مِنْ كُلِّ أُمَّةٍ تَحْتَ السَّمَاءِ سَاكِنِينَ فِي أُورُشَلِيمَ. 
6 فَلَمَّا صَارَ هَذَا الصَّوْتُ اجْتَمَعَ الْجُمْهُورُ وَتَحَيَّرُوا لأَنَّ كُلَّ وَاحِدٍ كَانَ يَسْمَعُهُمْ يَتَكَلَّمُونَ بِلُغَتِهِ. 
7 فَبُهِتَ الْجَمِيعُ وَتَعَجَّبُوا قَائِلِينَ بَعْضُهُمْ لِبَعْضٍ: «أَتُرَى لَيْسَ جَمِيعُ هَؤُلاَءِ الْمُتَكَلِّمِينَ جَلِيلِيِّينَ؟ 
8 فَكَيْفَ نَسْمَعُ نَحْنُ كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ مِنَّا لُغَتَهُ الَّتِي وُلِدَ فِيهَا: 
9 فَرْتِيُّونَ وَمَادِيُّونَ وَعِيلاَمِيُّونَ وَالسَّاكِنُونَ مَا بَيْنَ النَّهْرَيْنِ وَالْيَهُودِيَّةَ وَكَبَّدُوكِيَّةَ وَبُنْتُسَ وَأَسِيَّا 
10 وَفَرِيجِيَّةَ وَبَمْفِيلِيَّةَ وَمِصْرَ وَنَوَاحِيَ لِيبِيَّةَ الَّتِي نَحْوَ الْقَيْرَوَانِ وَالرُّومَانِيُّونَ الْمُسْتَوْطِنُونَ يَهُودٌ وَدُخَلاَءُ 
11 كِرِيتِيُّونَ وَعَرَبٌ نَسْمَعُهُمْ يَتَكَلَّمُونَ بِأَلْسِنَتِنَا بِعَظَائِمِ اللهِ؟». 
12 فَتَحَيَّرَ الْجَمِيعُ وَارْتَابُوا قَائلِينَ بَعْضُهُمْ لِبَعْضٍ: «مَا عَسَى أَنْ يَكُونَ هَذَا؟». 
13 وَكَانَ آخَرُونَ يَسْتَهْزِئُونَ قَائِلِينَ: «إِنَّهُمْ قَدِ امْتَلأُوا سُلاَفَةً». 
14 فَوَقَفَ بُطْرُسُ مَعَ الأَحَدَ عَشَرَ وَرَفَعَ صَوْتَهُ وَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «أَيُّهَا الرِّجَالُ الْيَهُودُ وَالسَّاكِنُونَ فِي أُورُشَلِيمَ أَجْمَعُونَ لِيَكُنْ هَذَا مَعْلُوماً عِنْدَكُمْ وَأَصْغُوا إِلَى كَلاَمِي 
15 لأَنَّ هَؤُلاَءِ لَيْسُوا سُكَارَى كَمَا أَنْتُمْ تَظُنُّونَ لأَنَّهَا السَّاعَةُ الثَّالِثَةُ مِنَ النَّهَارِ. 
16 بَلْ هَذَا مَا قِيلَ بِيُوئِيلَ النَّبِيِّ. 
17 يَقُولُ اللهُ: وَيَكُونُ فِي الأَيَّامِ الأَخِيرَةِ أَنِّي أَسْكُبُ مِنْ رُوحِي عَلَى كُلِّ بَشَرٍ فَيَتَنَبَّأُ بَنُوكُمْ وَبَنَاتُكُمْ وَيَرَى شَبَابُكُمْ رُؤىً وَيَحْلُمُ شُيُوخُكُمْ أَحْلاَماً. 
18 وَعَلَى عَبِيدِي أَيْضاً وَإِمَائِي أَسْكُبُ مِنْ رُوحِي فِي تِلْكَ الأَيَّامِ فَيَتَنَبَّأُونَ. 
19 وَأُعْطِي عَجَائِبَ فِي السَّمَاءِ مِنْ فَوْقُ وَآيَاتٍ عَلَى الأَرْضِ مِنْ أَسْفَلُ: دَماً وَنَاراً وَبُخَارَ دُخَانٍ. 
20 تَتَحَوَّلُ الشَّمْسُ إِلَى ظُلْمَةٍ وَالْقَمَرُ إِلَى دَمٍ قَبْلَ أَنْ يَجِيءَ يَوْمُ الرَّبِّ الْعَظِيمُ الشَّهِيرُ. 
21 وَيَكُونُ كُلُّ مَنْ يَدْعُو بِاسْمِ الرَّبِّ يَخْلُصُ».

(اعمال الرسل 2: 1 - 21)

اذا الاختلاف هو في خدمة الارسالية للروح القدس .


----------



## fredyyy (20 يناير 2010)

*رد: ممكن اسأل سؤال......؟؟؟؟*



مــــــــحمديه قال:


> كيف *يعزيهم* الم تقولوا انه *لا يراه الناس*


 


*الروح القدس يسكن في المؤمنين ... وهو يعزيهم لأنه ساكن فيهم*

*نعم لا يراه الناس ... لأنه روح ولا أحد يستطيع أن يرى الروح *
 رومية 8 : 11 
وَإِنْ كَانَ *رُوحُ الَّذِي* أَقَامَ *يَسُوعَ* مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ *سَاكِناً فِيكُمْ*
فَالَّذِي أَقَامَ *الْمَسِيحَ* مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ سَيُحْيِي أَجْسَادَكُمُ الْمَائِتَةَ أَيْضاً *بِرُوحِهِ السَّاكِنِ فِيكُمْ*. ​


----------



## apostle.paul (20 يناير 2010)

*رد: ممكن اسأل سؤال......؟؟؟؟*

*منين جبتى ان الروح القدس موجود قبل المسيح حسب الاهوت؟*
*دليلك لو سمحت*


> اذن فان المعزي لم يكن موجودا واذن فان المعزي ليس هو روح القدس؟؟


*منين الكلام دا؟*
*وماعلاقة ماسبق بالكلام دا علشان تقولى اذن *
*الروح القدس واحد مع الاب والابن منذ الازل *
*ثانيا النصوص واضحة المسيح بيتكلم عن مين؟*
*ثانيا المسيح لم يتكلم عن وجود الروح القدس تكلم عن ارسالية الروح *
*ثانيا لا تقتبسى ماتريديه وتتركى الباقى كونى شجاعة واكتبى كل ماورد عن المعزى*


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (20 يناير 2010)

*رد: ممكن اسأل سؤال......؟؟؟؟*

"وأما متى جاء ذاك روح الحق، 

فهو يرشدكم إلى جميع الحق،

لأنه لا يتكلم من نفسه،

بل كل ما يسمع يتكلم به،

ويخبركم بأمورٍ آتية". (13)

​

وعدهم السيد المسيح أنهم يتمتعون بمجيء "روح الحق" الذي يرشدهم إلى كل الحق. فقد سبق فقدم السيد نفسه لهم قائلاً: "أنا هو الحق"، من يقتنيه يقتني الحق. لكنهم كيف يقتنونه؟ بالروح القدس الذي هو روح الحق، يعمل فيهم، فيثبتهم في المسيح الذي هو الحق الإلهي.



هل أخفي السيد المسيح الحق عن تلاميذه؟ لقد جاء إلى العالم ليقدم الحق. تحدث مع تلاميذه قدر ما يحتملون، ومع الجماهير حسب قدرتهم. لكنهم كانوا عاجزين عن قبول كل الحق، لذا بعث بروحه القدس لكي يقودهم ويدخل بهم إلي أعماق جديدة في الحق. هذا وقد أكد السيد أن روح الحق لا يعلم بشيء يناقض ما يعلم به السيد المسيح، بل ما يسمعه من الآب والمتناغم مع الابن، فينطق به لمجد الثالوث القدوس وخلاص البشر.



يقودهم روح الله إلى النبوة (رو ٨: ١٤)، ويسلك معهم في الطريق، قائدًا لهم ومرافقًا، ويبقى سندًا لهم حتى يبلغ بهم إلى النهاية، حيث يتمتعون بكل الحق. إنه أشبه بربان السفينة العارف بأسرار المنطقة البحرية، يقودها ويبلغ بالمسافرين إلى البر بأمان. 



إنه روح الحق، لا يقود المؤمن إلا في الحق (١ يو ٢٧). يتكلم بما فيه نمونا وتقدمنا في الأمور الآتية. وكما جاء في يوئيل: "يكون بعد ذلك أني أسكب روحي على كل بشر، فيتنبأ بنوكم وبناتكم، ويحلم شيوخكم أحلامًا، ويرى شبابكم رؤي". (٢: ٢٨) وقد تحقق ذلك كما جاء في سفر الأعمال (١١: ٢٨؛ ٢٠: ٢٣؛ ٢١: ١١). تحدث الروح عن الارتداد في الأزمنة الأخيرة (١ تي ٤: ١).



لقد أعلن أننا بدون الروح نعيش كأطفالٍ صغارٍ. لقد قال أن الروح سيأتي، هذا الذي يجعل من الأطفال الصغار رجالاً أقوياء بالنمو، أقصد في العمر الروحي. وقد أبرز هذا، لا لكي يجعل قوة الروح في المركز الأول، وإنما ليظهر أن كمال القوة هو في معرفة الثالوث.



يقول ابن الله بخصوص الروح القدس أنه لا يتكلم من نفسه، بمعنى ليس بدون الشركة مع الآب ومعي. لأن الروح لا ينقسم ولا ينفصل، بل ينطق بما يسمع... هذا يعني أنه لا يتكلم بدوني، إذ ينطق بالحق، إنه يتنسم بالحكمة. لا ينطق بدون الآب، لأنه روح الله. إنه يسمع لا من ذاته، لأن كل الأشياء هي من الله.. لذلك ما يقوله الروح هو قول الابن ولا ينطق الروح شيئًا من ذاته. لأن الثالوث لا يتكلم بشيء خارج عنه.



هذا لا يعني أي سماع لكلمات واقعية (ملموسة) بل وحدة الإرادة والقوة التي توجد في الآب والابن والروح القدس. ما يقوله الروح يقوله الابن هنا (يو 16: 13). لنتعلم أن ما يقوله الروح يقوله الابن أيضًا، وما يقوله الابن يقوله الآب أيضًا، إذ يوجد فكر واحد، وطابع واحد للعمل في الثالوث.



ارجو ان تكون فهمت

سلام السيد المسيح الذي يفوق كل عقل​


----------



## NEW_MAN (20 يناير 2010)

*رد: ممكن اسأل سؤال......؟؟؟؟*



مــــــــحمديه قال:


> انا امينه وعايزه اعرف الحق في هذه الايات ولا اريد التشتيت ولا اريد احد يدخل ليتكلم بكلام ليس معه دليل لصحته فالكلام عندي لا اقبله الا من الانجيل والذي سيأتي لي بكلام من عنده هو لا اقبله
> هذا هو منهجي لاكون واضحه معكم
> وانا بدوري كباحثه عن الحق سأسألكم اسأله كل ما اريده هو الاجابه الواضحه بالدليل
> 
> وهذا هو حقي...


 

اذا كنت فعلا باحثة عن الحق ، وتطلبين الدليل والبرهان من كلام الكتاب المقدس وليس من كلامنا ، فقد قدمنا كل كلمة مدعومة بالادلة ( وليس دليل واحد ) من الكتاب المقدس ، وهو الذي يشرح ويفسر نفسه بنفسه .

الان ، اعتراضاتك انت على الاجابات ، هل هي مبنية على الدليل والبرهان من الكتاب المقدس ؟؟ ام انك تعترضين لمجرد الاعتراض ؟؟

تضعين التفسيرات الخاصة بك وتلزمينا بها ، وتقولين انك باحثة عن الحق وتطلبين الادلة من الكتاب المقدس فقط ؟؟

هل ظهرت ( التقّية ) والخداع في كلامك ، ام لم يظهر حتى الان ؟؟


----------



## fredyyy (20 يناير 2010)

*رد: ممكن اسأل سؤال......؟؟؟؟*



مــــــــحمديه قال:


> الروح القدس كان سابقا في الوجود على المسيح
> وموجود في التلاميذ من قبل ذهاب المسيح
> فقد كان شاهدا
> فالروح القدس موجود مع المسيح وقبله، وقال المسيح عليه السلام في الايه " إن لم أنطلق لا يأتيكم "
> اذن فان المعزي لم يكن موجودا واذن فان المعزي ليس هو الروح القدس؟؟


 

*- في السطر الأول كتبتي ( *كان *سابقا* في الوجود * )*

*وفي السطر الأخير كتبتي ( *المعزي *لم يكن* موجودا * )*

*- نعم الروح القدس كان له الأسبقية في الوجود بالنسبة للتجسد *
*أي قبل تجسد المسيح ... وليس قبل المسيح *​ 
*- لم يكن الروح القدس ساكن في التلاميذ *
*بل كان المسيح ممتلأ من الروح القدس *​ 
*- ولكن بصعود المسيح بجسده بعد القيامة *
*كان لابد أن يسكن فيهم الروح القدس *

*ليُعزيهم عوضًا عن عزاء المسيح لهم الذي صَعِدَ للآب بجسده*​


----------



## epsalmos (21 يناير 2010)

*رد: ممكن اسأل سؤال......؟؟؟؟*




مــــــــحمديه قال:


> *روح القدس كان سابقا في الوجود على المسيح وموجود في التلاميذ من قبل ذهاب المسيح فقد كان شاهدا *


 

*المسيح له ولاده ازليه ... و هى الولاده العقليه .. للتشبيه كولاده الفكر من العقل .. و هى خارج نطاق الزمن ....*
*لذلك يقول الكتاب : فى البدئ كان الكلمه و الكلمه كان عند الله و كان الكلمه الله *​ 
*و الله حى بروحه ايضا... (التكوين 1/2 قبل خلق السموات والارض*​ 
*فالثلاثه اقانيم مشتركين فى ازليه الوجود ... مفيش مشكله ...*​ 
*التجسد حدث فى ملئ الزمان من العذراء ... بعمل روح الله (متى 1/18*​ 
*



			كما اجتمعا سويا يوم تعميد المسيح، حين "نـزل عليه الروح القدس بهيئة جسمية مثل حمامة" (لوقا 3/22)
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*​ 
*لم يجتمعا .. لانهم لم ينفصلو اصلا ... لكن هو اعلان الظهور الالهى ....*​ 

*



			فالروح القدس موجود مع المسيح وقبله، وقال المسيح عليه السلام في الايه
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*​ 
*قصدك قبل تجسده ... لان المسيح ازلى .فقد قال عن نفسه: قبل ان يكون ابراهيم انا كائن*​ 


*



			" إن لم أنطلق لا يأتيكم "
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*​


> *اذن فان المعزي لم يكن موجودا واذن فان المعزي ليس هو روح القدس؟؟*
> *بانتظار تفسيركم *​


 

*ااولا مش فاهم الحيثيات اللى بنيتى عليها هذا الاستنتاج ..*

*كان عندك لبس فى بعض المفاهيم ارجو ان تكون واضحه الان*​​​


----------



## epsalmos (21 يناير 2010)

*رد: ممكن اسأل سؤال......؟؟؟؟*

*اخت محمديه:


فى فرق بين عمل الروح القدس بذاته
و فرق بين سكنى الروح القدس على المومنين
و فرق بين ازليه وجود الروح القدس

اتمنى تكون الامور كده اوضح​*


----------



## +CHRISTIAN+ (21 يناير 2010)

*رد: ممكن اسأل سؤال......؟؟؟؟*

*الروح القدس موجود من الازل *
*سكب على التلاميذ والمؤمنين بعد صعود المسيح بعشر ايام *
*الاب والابن والروح القدس واحد *
*وروح الله ترشد المؤمنين الى الابد .*


----------



## !ابن الملك! (21 يناير 2010)

*رد: ممكن اسأل سؤال......؟؟؟؟*



مــــــــحمديه قال:


> روح القدس كان سابقا في الوجود على المسيح وموجود في التلاميذ من قبل ذهاب المسيح فقد كان شاهدا
> قبل خلق السموات والارض كما في(التكوين 1/2) وكما كان له دور في ولادة المسيح عليه السلام " وجدت حبلى من الروح القدس " (متى 1/18).كما اجتمعا سويا يوم تعميد المسيح، حين "نـزل عليه الروح القدس بهيئة جسمية مثل حمامة" (لوقا 3/22) فالروح القدس موجود مع المسيح وقبله،



ممتازة .. الروح القدس موجود قبل المسيح .. 
حضرتك عندك خلط واضح بين .. اقنوم الابن و المسيح .. هل تعرفى الفرق ؟؟

اقنوم الابن .. ظهر فى جسد المسيح .. جسد المسيح غير ازلى .. ولكن اقنوم الابن الذى ظهر فى المسيح .. فهو اذلى بأذلية الروح القدس
( نحن نؤمن ان المسيح هو الله الظاهر فى الجسد )




> وقال المسيح عليه السلام في الايه " إن لم أنطلق لا يأتيكم "
> اذن فان المعزي لم يكن موجودا واذن فان المعزي ليس هو روح القدس؟؟



لا .. المعزى ( روح الله ) كان موجودا من بداية الخليقة ..لكن روح الله قد فارقت الانسان من زماننننن .. بعد ان اخطأ البشر بالخطايا الرهيبة قبل الطوفان مباشرة .. 

(Gen 6:3) ​​​فَقَالَ الرَّبُّ: «لاَ يَدِينُ رُوحِي فِي الإِنْسَانِ إِلَى الأَبَدِ، لِزَيَغَانِهِ، هُوَ بَشَرٌ. وَتَكُونُ أَيَّامُهُ مِئَةً وَعِشْرِينَ سَنَةً». ​

ولم يعد يحل روح الله الا على الانبياء الذين يختارهم الله .. ومن مسحهم الله لمهمة معينة ​(Num 11:25) ​​​فَنَزَلَ الرَّبُّ فِي سَحَابَةٍ وَتَكَلَّمَ مَعَهُ، وَأَخَذَ مِنَ الرُّوحِ الَّذِي عَلَيْهِ ( يقصد هنا موسى ) وَجَعَلَ عَلَى السَّبْعِينَ رَجُلاً الشُّيُوخَ. فَلَمَّا حَلَّتْ عَلَيْهِمِ الرُّوحُ تَنَبَّأُوا، وَلكِنَّهُمْ لَمْ يَزِيدُوا. ​

(1Sam 16:13) فَأَخَذَ صَمُوئِيلُ قَرْنَ الدُّهْنِ وَمَسَحَهُ فِي وَسَطِ إِخْوَتِهِ. وَحَلَّ رُوحُ الرَّبِّ عَلَى دَاوُدَ مِنْ ذلِكَ الْيَوْمِ فَصَاعِدًا. ثُمَّ قَامَ صَمُوئِيلُ وَذَهَبَ إِلَى الرَّامَةِ. ​

ولكن بالمسيح .. فهو اتم المصالحة بين ادم ونسله وبين الآب .. لذا فهو قد اعطانا روح الله من عند الآب بعد ان فارقتنا .. ( لأن المصالحة قد تمت )​(John 14:26) ​​​وَأَمَّا الْمُعَزِّي، الرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ، الَّذِي سَيُرْسِلُهُ الآبُ بِاسْمِي، فَهُوَ يُعَلِّمُكُمْ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ، وَيُذَكِّرُكُمْ بِكُلِّ مَا قُلْتُهُ لَكُمْ. ​
​(John 15:26) ​«وَمَتَى جَاءَ الْمُعَزِّي الَّذِي سَأُرْسِلُهُ أَنَا إِلَيْكُمْ مِنَ الآبِ، رُوحُ الْحَقِّ، الَّذِي مِنْ عِنْدِ الآبِ يَنْبَثِقُ، فَهُوَ يَشْهَدُ لِي. ​
​(John 16:7) ​لكِنِّي أَقُولُ لَكُمُ الْحَقَّ: إِنَّهُ خَيْرٌ لَكُمْ أَنْ أَنْطَلِقَ، لأَنَّهُ إِنْ لَمْ أَنْطَلِقْ لاَ يَأْتِيكُمُ الْمُعَزِّي، وَلكِنْ إِنْ ذَهَبْتُ أُرْسِلُهُ إِلَيْكُمْ. ​
​​​


> واذن فان المعزي ليس هو روح القدس؟؟


​
(John 14:26) ​​​وَأَمَّا الْمُعَزِّي، الرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ، الَّذِي سَيُرْسِلُهُ الآبُ بِاسْمِي، فَهُوَ يُعَلِّمُكُمْ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ، وَيُذَكِّرُكُمْ بِكُلِّ مَا قُلْتُهُ لَكُمْ. ​

(John 15:26) «وَمَتَى جَاءَ الْمُعَزِّي الَّذِي سَأُرْسِلُهُ أَنَا إِلَيْكُمْ مِنَ الآبِ، رُوحُ الْحَقِّ، الَّذِي مِنْ عِنْدِ الآبِ يَنْبَثِقُ، فَهُوَ يَشْهَدُ لِي. ​
​(John 16:7) ​​​لكِنِّي أَقُولُ لَكُمُ الْحَقَّ: إِنَّهُ خَيْرٌ لَكُمْ أَنْ أَنْطَلِقَ، لأَنَّهُ إِنْ لَمْ أَنْطَلِقْ لاَ يَأْتِيكُمُ الْمُعَزِّي، وَلكِنْ إِنْ ذَهَبْتُ أُرْسِلُهُ إِلَيْكُمْ. 

فعندما ذهب المسيح وصعد للسموات .. ارسل للتلاميذ هذا المعزى ( روح الله ) على التلاميذ والرسل يوم الخمسين

( اع 2 )
1 وَلَمَّا حَضَرَ يَوْمُ الْخَمْسِينَ كَانَ الْجَمِيعُ مَعاً بِنَفْسٍ وَاحِدَةٍ 
2 وَصَارَ بَغْتَةً مِنَ السَّمَاءِ صَوْتٌ كَمَا مِنْ هُبُوبِ رِيحٍ عَاصِفَةٍ وَمَلأَ كُلَّ الْبَيْتِ حَيْثُ كَانُوا جَالِسِينَ 
3 وَظَهَرَتْ لَهُمْ أَلْسِنَةٌ مُنْقَسِمَةٌ كَأَنَّهَا مِنْ نَارٍ وَاسْتَقَرَّتْ عَلَى كُلِّ وَاحِدٍ مِنْهُمْ. 
4 وَامْتَلأَ الْجَمِيعُ مِنَ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ وَابْتَدَأُوا يَتَكَلَّمُونَ بِأَلْسِنَةٍ أُخْرَى كَمَا أَعْطَاهُمُ الرُّوحُ أَنْ يَنْطِقُوا. ​
*​*​​​​ومازال روح الله يعطينا حتى الآن .. ليس لأى شخص وانما للمؤمنين به وبفداء المسيح ..
​​​​​​​​​​​​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (21 يناير 2010)

*رد: ممكن اسأل سؤال......؟؟؟؟*



> المسيح له ولاده ازليه ... و هى الولاده العقليه .. للتشبيه كولاده الفكر من العقل .. و هى خارج نطاق الزمن ....
> لذلك يقول الكتاب : فى البدئ كان الكلمه و الكلمه كان عند الله و كان الكلمه الله
> 
> و الله حى بروحه ايضا... (التكوين 1/2 قبل خلق السموات والارض
> ...



هشبهالك بصوره مصغره مع الفارق

انتي طووووووول مانتي حيه ترزقي مش عقلك علطول شغال و انتي صاحيه و انتي في الشغل و انتي نايمه حتي يعني بيتولد منك عقلك طوووووووول حياتك فما بالك بالحي الذي لا يموت

و طووووووووووول ما انتي حيه روحك جواكي لان الروح حياتك و هيا الي بتمشي جسمك  و بتديكي شخصيتك

فما بالك بالحي الذي لا يموت ولا ينام

احنا مخلوقين علي صورته كمثاله في العقل و الحياه بالروح لاننا روح من ورحه

سفر التكوين

(6 وَقَالَ اللهُ: «*نَعمل الانْسَانَ عَلَى صُورَتِنَا كَشَبَهِنَا* فَيَتَسَلَّطُونَ عَلَى سَمَكِ الْبَحْرِ وَعَلَى طَيْرِ السَّمَاءِ وَعَلَى الْبَهَائِمِ وَعَلَى كُلِّ الارْضِ وَعَلَى جَمِيعِ الدَّبَّابَاتِ الَّتِي تَدِبُّ عَلَى الارْضِ». 
27 فَخَلَقَ اللهُ الانْسَانَ عَلَى صُورَتِهِ. عَلَى صُورَةِ اللهِ خَلَقَهُ. ذَكَرا وَانْثَى خَلَقَهُمْ. )

(22 وَقَالَ الرَّبُّ الالَهُ: «*هُوَذَا الانْسَانُ قَدْ صَارَ كَوَاحِدٍ مِنَّا عَارِفا الْخَيْرَ وَالشَّرَّ.* وَالْانَ لَعَلَّهُ يَمُدُّ يَدَهُ وَيَاخُذُ مِنْ شَجَرَةِ الْحَيَاةِ ايْضا وَيَاكُلُ وَيَحْيَا الَى الابَدِ». )

اتمني اكون ساعدتك و تحياتي لزملائي الاحباء

سلام و نعمه


----------



## مــــــــحمديه (21 يناير 2010)

*رد: ممكن اسأل سؤال......؟؟؟؟*



new_man قال:


> اذا كنت فعلا باحثة عن الحق ، وتطلبين الدليل والبرهان من كلام الكتاب المقدس وليس من كلامنا ، فقد قدمنا كل كلمة مدعومة بالادلة ( وليس دليل واحد ) من الكتاب المقدس ، وهو الذي يشرح ويفسر نفسه بنفسه .
> 
> الان ، اعتراضاتك انت على الاجابات ، هل هي مبنية على الدليل والبرهان من الكتاب المقدس ؟؟ ام انك تعترضين لمجرد الاعتراض ؟؟
> 
> ...



اولا انا لم اعترض على اي ايه انتم اتيتم بها 

ثانيا يوجد انا لدي اسئله اريد اجاباتها 

وان كنت اخدع كما تقول هل هذا يعجزكم عن اجابة اسالتي كلها التي طرحتها او التي ساطرحها 
فانا لازلت في اول الكلام  وسافتح محاور اخرى لهذا الكلام  ان شاء الله تعالى


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (21 يناير 2010)

*رد: ممكن اسأل سؤال......؟؟؟؟*

اقرئي الردود بتمعن اولا اختي و ناقشيها مع ذاتك

سلام


----------



## مــــــــحمديه (21 يناير 2010)

*رد: ممكن اسأل سؤال......؟؟؟؟*

انتم قلتم ان المعزي الذي في الايه هو روح الحق وهو ايضا روح القدس
واتيتم لي بدليل من الانجيل 
وان معنى المعزي هو انه سينزل ليعزي التلاميذ 

لكن اذا فتحتم اي قاموس للكتاب المقدس لوجدتم ان اصل كلمة المعزي هو الفارقليط

فهنا سيختلف الكلام لان معنى المعزي الذي ذكرتم ليس هو معنى الفار قليط

ماردكم على ذلك؟؟


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (21 يناير 2010)

*رد: ممكن اسأل سؤال......؟؟؟؟*

منقول من موقع الانبا تكلا عشان الامانه



> إن كلمة "باراكليت" παράκλητος هي كلمة يونانية، ولكن لا تعني "الشاكر كثيرا"، بل تعني "المُعزّي" أو "الشفيع بالنيابة عنا"، وقد ظهرت أول مرة في إنجيل يوحنا 15:14، ويو7:16.  وفي الترجمة العربية تقول الآية: "وأنا أطلب من الآب فيعطيكم معزياً آخر ليمكث معكم إلى الأبد".  وقد عرَّف اللاهوت المسيحي بعد ذلك أن الـ paraclete هو الروح القدس.  والكلمة تظهر مرات قليلة في العهد الجديد باللغة اليونانية، والكلمة باليونانية هي parakletos.
> 
> أما عن مصدر القول بأن المقصود بالباراكليت هو الروح القدس، فالسيد المسيح نفسه يجيب على هذا السؤال في نفس الأصحاح بقوله: "وأما المعزي الروح القدس الذي سيرسله الآب باسمي، فهو يعلمكم كل شيء، ويذكركم بكل ما قلته لكم" (يو26:14).


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (21 يناير 2010)

*رد: ممكن اسأل سؤال......؟؟؟؟*

انا فاهمه انتي بتسئلي ليه عن الباراقليط علي فكره


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (21 يناير 2010)

*رد: ممكن اسأل سؤال......؟؟؟؟*

http://st-takla.org/FAQ-Questions-V...l-3akeeda/032-Is-Mohammed-the-Holy-Ghost.html


----------



## alaakamel30 (21 يناير 2010)

*رد: ممكن اسأل سؤال......؟؟؟؟*



مــــــــحمديه قال:


> اريد تفسير هذه الايات من فضلكم
> 
> ورد في إنجيل يوحنا الإصحاح 16 الفقرة من 7 إلى 13 على لسان المسيح عليه السلام وهو يخاطب تلاميذه قبل أن يرحل: (لكنى أقول لكم الحق انه خير لكم أن أنطلق لأنه إن لم أنطلق لا يأتيكم المعزي )
> 
> ...


 
كما قال لكِ الاخوة إن اكملتى باقى الآيات ستجدين التفسير ولكن ربما انك قمتِ بنقل الآية مبتورة من منتدى إسلامى وهذا هو شأن كل المهاجمين البتر واللصق لما يفيد أغراضهم وآرائهم،لذا انصحك اختى المباركة ان تعودى فى المرات القادمة الى النص الانجيلى لرفع الحرج عن نفسك.
وقد أسلف لكِ اخوتى ههنا من هو المقصود بروح الحق وان كانت لا تحتاج الى تفسير ان عدنا الى النص،لكن ما يهمنى توضيحه هنا هو مغايرة مفهوم روح الحق الذى تحدث عنه المسيح عن محمد رسول الإسلام وهو ما تبغين إصباغه على النص.
وفقا لتسلسل الآيات من 15:7 نجد ان يسوع يتكلم عن روح الحق المزمع ان ياتى وانا استطيع ان اتفق معك انه محمد اذا اتفقت معى فى ما جاء بالآيات وقبلتيها على محمد:
اولا:يقول المسيح انه ان لم ينطلق لن ياتى الروح المعزى وسؤالى هل لو بقى المسيح لن ياتى محمد؟ وما هو المانع من وجود محمد فى حياة المسيح علما بان هناك العديد من الانبياء الذين عاصروا بعضهم البعض وعلى سبيل المثال ايليا واليشع بل المسيح والمعمدان.
ثانيا:يقول المسيح(ولكن غن ذهبت ارسله اليكم) اتقبلين هذا؟
اذا كان المسيح هو من أرسل محمد اذن محمد رسول المسيح وهذا اعتراف منك بان المسيح هو الله.
ثالثا:يقول المسيح ان الروح المعزى يبكتكم على خطية لانكم لا تؤمنون بى اى بالمسيح!!!! هل كانت دعوة محمد تبكيت للناس على عدم ايمانهم بالمسيح ام بالله؟ هذا اعتراف اخر بألوهية المسيح.
رابعا:يقول المسيح عن روح الحق انه يأخذ مما له اى للمسيح ويخبركم ويقول ايضا كل ما هو للآب هو لى، فهل تقبلين ان محمد اخذ الرسالة من المسيح وهل تقبلين ان كل ما لله هو للمسيح؟
ان قبلتى هذا يكون لنا عودة وان لم تقبلين فارجو منك غلق الموضوع لانه مستهلك ومردود.
سلام يسوع المسيح اترك لكِ


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (21 يناير 2010)

*رد: ممكن اسأل سؤال......؟؟؟؟*

المهم عرفنا ليه السؤال اساسا و انا حسيت بكدا

سلام لكم


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (21 يناير 2010)

*رد: ممكن اسأل سؤال......؟؟؟؟*



> من الجلى أن السيد المسيح هنا لم يكن يتحدث عن كائن مادى، بل عن الأقنوم الثالث من الثالوث الأقدس، لأنه لا معنى إطلاقا لهذه الآية لو قرأناها على هذا النحو: "إذهبوا وتلمذوا جميع الأمم وعمدوهم باسم "المحمد" أو "المحمود" أو "أحمد".





> يقول الوحى المقدس فى سفر الأعمال إصحاح 4: 31
> 
> "ولما صلوا تزعزع المكان الذى كانوا مجتمعين فيه، وامتلأ الجميع من الروح القدس (الفارقليط)…"
> 
> لنطبق القاعدة السابقة عينها، فهل نفهم من هذه الآية أن الحواريين قد امتلأوا حقا من "المحمد" أو "المحمود" أو "أحمد"؟؟!





> وعندما ظهر السيد المسيح لحوارييه بعد قيامته المباركة من الأموات: " نفخ وقال لهم: إقبلوا الروح القدس (الفارقليط) ". (إنجيل يوحنا 20: 22)


.

هل نفخ و قال لهم اقبلوا المحمد او الاحمد 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

سلام المسيح


----------



## مــــــــحمديه (21 يناير 2010)

*رد: ممكن اسأل سؤال......؟؟؟؟*



truthseeker5 قال:


> منقول من موقع الانبا تكلا عشان الامانه



نعم انا اعرف انا الفارقليط كلمه يونانيه 
 مشتقه من احد كلمتين  هما بيركليوتس وباركليتوس
واذا اخذت  معنى الكلمه على انها بيركليتوس فان معناها سيصبح احمد او محمد او الذي يحمد
اما عن معنى الكلمه الثانيه فان معناها المعزي
فاخذها القساوسه على انها الباركليتوس لانها تحمل هذا المعنى
اما علماؤنا المسلمين يقولون بان بيركليتوس حرفت الى الباركليتوس


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (21 يناير 2010)

*رد: ممكن اسأل سؤال......؟؟؟؟*

بااااااااطل

الإجابة:





> *
> 
> 
> هل الفار قليط هو محمد؟
> ...



منقول للامانه لانه رد وافي جدا من موقع القديس تكلا لا احب الكوبي و البيست و لكنكي لا تقرائي اللينكات باهتمام

بقي محمد هوا روح الله

نفخ المسيح و قال لهم اقبلوا المحمد

دا لغو علي روح الله القدس و التجديف عالروح القدس لا يغفر

سلام المسيح


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (21 يناير 2010)

*رد: ممكن اسأل سؤال......؟؟؟؟*

*ا- فى ميلاد المسيح

قال الملاك لمريم العذراء: "الروح القدس (الفارقليط) يحل عليك وقوة العلى تظللك فكذلك المولود منك يدعى إبن الله". (لوقا 1: 34).

لنقرأ هذه الآية كما يريدنا المسلمون أن نقرأها: "المحمد يحل عليك وقوة العلى إلخ…".

أكان "محمد" هو الذى حل على مريم فحبلت بالسيد المسيح، وكان المولود منها إبن الله؟!! وهل مثل هذا الكلام مما يقبله العقل ويتفق مع ما نعرفه من الحقائق التاريخية الموثوق بها، فمحمد لم يكن فى عالم الوجود فى زمن مولد السيد المسيح أو حين حل الروح القدس على مريم، حتى لو طبقنا لفظة periklutos وليس paracletos على الآية عينها.*


----------



## Molka Molkan (21 يناير 2010)

*رد: ممكن اسأل سؤال......؟؟؟؟*

*ممنوع مناقشة الإسلاميات فى القسم
ممنووووووووووع
تحذير لأى سؤال اسلامى سوف يعرض صاحبه للحذف

النظام حلو والهنا اله نظام

لو عندك اسئلة اسألى لكن اسلاميات تعالى هناك فى القسم الإسلامى !
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (21 يناير 2010)

*رد: ممكن اسأل سؤال......؟؟؟؟*



> وان كنت اخدع كما تقول *هل هذا يعجزكم *عن اجابة اسالتي كلها التي طرحتها او التي ساطرحها


*ابناء الله لا عجزون البتة
لكن شوفى الكتاب المقدس

و المباحثات الغبية و السخيفة اجتنبها عالما انها تولد خصومات 
(2تي  2 :  23)*

*لو بتسألى بحق عن الحق هاتسألى بحق وتقرأى الإجابة بحق ونجاوبك بكل حق الحق 

فى حق احق من الحق !*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (21 يناير 2010)

*رد: ممكن اسأل سؤال......؟؟؟؟*

*لفظة periklutos وليس paracletos *​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (21 يناير 2010)

*رد: ممكن اسأل سؤال......؟؟؟؟*

ارجو كتبتها باليوناني اخي مولكا

سلام لك


----------



## Molka Molkan (21 يناير 2010)

*رد: ممكن اسأل سؤال......؟؟؟؟*

π*α*ρακλητος​


----------



## Molka Molkan (21 يناير 2010)

*رد: ممكن اسأل سؤال......؟؟؟؟*

*Joh 14:26 ο δε παρακλητος το πνευμα το αγιον ο πεμψει ο πατηρ εν τω ονοματι μου εκεινος υμας διδαξει παντα και υπομνησει υμας παντα α ειπον υμιν

Joh 14:26  But the Comforter, which is the Holy Ghost, whom the Father will send in my name, he shall teach you all things, and bring all things to your remembrance, whatsoever I have said unto you.
*​


----------



## My Rock (21 يناير 2010)

*رد: ممكن اسأل سؤال......؟؟؟؟*

يُنقل الى الرد على الشبهات حول المسيحية 
بسبب خروج الموضوع ع كونه سؤال و جواب


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (21 يناير 2010)

*رد: ممكن اسأل سؤال......؟؟؟؟*



molka molkan قال:


> π*α*ρακλητος​



الحمد لله بعرف اقري حروف يوناني و اقدر افك الخط لكن للاسف ما كملتش دراسته ابدا

سلام و نعمه


----------



## !ابن الملك! (21 يناير 2010)

*رد: ممكن اسأل سؤال: (من هو الروح القدس ) ؟؟*

ما علاقة مداخلة حضرتك السابقة بالموضوع ؟؟؟؟

لقد تم الرد عليك اجابات كاملة من كذا عضو وبكذا اسلوب ..

ما النقطة التى تقف امامك الان .. فى هذا الموضوع ؟؟؟


----------



## NEW_MAN (21 يناير 2010)

*رد: ممكن اسأل سؤال......؟؟؟؟*



مــــــــحمديه قال:


> اما علماؤنا المسلمين يقولون بان بيركليتوس حرفت الى الباركليتوس


 
النسخ اليونانية القديمة تملأ الدنيا ، هاتي نسخة واحدة فقط جاءت فيها الكلمة غير *( παρακλητος ) *

الكلام يجب ان يكون بالدليل والاثباتات وليس بالاقوال الشفاهية ، وستعرفي ان الذي قام بالتحريف والكذب هم العلماء المسلمين وليس المسيحيون .

لانه بالعقل : الاسلام بدأ في القرن السابع الميلادي ، وكان الانجيل انتشر وتم ترجمته الى كل لغات العالم ، فلماذا لم يكشف القرآن هذه التحريفة اذا كانت تمت ؟؟

واذا كان النسخ القديمة المكتشفة ترجع الى عصور ما قبل الاسلام ، فكيف يحرفها المسيحيون بعد الاسلام ؟؟؟ ولماذا ؟؟ اذا كانت تعاليم المسيح فلماذا نحرفها ؟؟ لكي نهلك انفسنا بانفسنا ؟؟

فكري شويه بالعقل وستجدي الاجابة .


----------



## NEW_MAN (21 يناير 2010)

*رد: ممكن اسأل سؤال: (من هو الروح القدس ) ؟؟*

تعليق الاشراف :

اي كلام بدون ادلة او توثيق سيتم حذفه فورا ، مع تحذير المشارك المسلم ، بان تكرار وضع المشاركات المحذوفة سيعرض عضويته للايقاف .

رجاء التزام الموضوعية والمصداقية في مناقشة الموضوع .


----------



## epsalmos (21 يناير 2010)

*رد: ممكن اسأل سؤال: (من هو الروح القدس ) ؟؟*

*ممكن يا اخت محمديه تدينا نسخه واحده من ال 24000 مخطوطه للعهد الجديد تويد كلامك هذا ؟؟؟؟
مخطوطه واحده تثبت صحه ادعاءك و عدم تدليسك ... على الاقل حفظا لماء الوجه


شكرا​*


----------



## Molka Molkan (21 يناير 2010)

*رد: ممكن اسأل سؤال: (من هو الروح القدس ) ؟؟*

*مداخلة صغيرة وللمشرف الحق الكامل ( طبعا ) فى حذفها لو اراد :
فى القسم الإسلامى عندما نأتى بأى شبهة نأتى بها بأدلو اولا من القرآن ومن المفسرين ومن الأدايث والصفحة والرقم ودرجة الحديث ولا نتكلم من نفسنا بل من امهات الكتب واما اخوتنا المسلمون عندما يتكلمون يأتون بفكر لا مثيل له فى الغرابة ويأتون ليناقشوه معنا !

ترى ما السبب وراء قوة المسيحى فى انه يتكلم  من امهات الكتب الإسلامية وان المسلم لا يستخدم اى دليل معه فى الحوار ؟

هل يرضى المسلم ان يفسر المسيحى كتابه بمزاجه ؟
*


----------



## NEW_MAN (21 يناير 2010)

*رد: ممكن اسأل سؤال: (من هو الروح القدس ) ؟؟*

اكرر تحذير الاشراف مرة اخرى ،

ليس للمسلم ان يفسر الكتاب المقدس ، تستطيع ان تسأل ، تستطيع ان تضع الدليل من الكتاب المقدس او من التفاسير المسيحية .

اما ان تفسر لنا الكتاب المقدس فهذا شيء لا يليق وغير منطقي ولا علمي ولا يصنف تحت اي مسمي من مسميات حوار الاديان .

اتعلموا النظام .


----------



## مــــــــحمديه (21 يناير 2010)

طيب اريد تفسير هذه الاية لو سمحتم
المسيح قال(وأطلب من أبي أن يُعطيكم مُعزياً آخر)


----------



## Molka Molkan (21 يناير 2010)

> طيب اريد تفسير هذه الاية لو سمحتم
> المسيح قال(وأطلب من أبي أن يُعطيكم مُعزياً آخر)


*
كان المسيح ايام حياته الأرضية مع التلاميذ هو الراعى لهم وهو الملجأ لهم وعندما قال لهم انه سوف يتألم وان هذا الوقت قد اقترب جدا فحزنوا جدا جدا

فقال لهم انه سوف يرسل لهم الروح القدس ( روح الله ) ليذكرهم ويعلمهم ويعزيهم بعد صعود المسيح الجسدى

هذا شرح بسيط
يمكن ان يكون بالنسبة لكى نقطة بداية

هل وصلت الفكرة ؟*​


----------



## طحبوش (21 يناير 2010)

يرسل الروح القدس اما اذا كان قصدك الاية تدل على محمد انه هو المعزي احب اقلك انو كلامك غلط 
ودي الاية تثبت 
" بهذا كلمتكم وأنا عندكم *وأما المعزى الروح القدس* الذى سيرسله أبى باسمى، فهو يعلمكم كل شئ ويذكركم بكل ما قلته لكم" (انجيل يوحنا25: 26).


----------



## NEW_MAN (21 يناير 2010)

مــــــــحمديه قال:


> طيب اريد تفسير هذه الاية لو سمحتم
> المسيح قال(وأطلب من أبي أن يُعطيكم مُعزياً آخر)


 
اختي الفاضلة : هل قرأتي الاجابات السابقة والتي وضعنا فيها شرح الكتاب المقدس لمن هو (المعزّي الآخر ) ، 
اقرأي اذا شئت قبل ان تكتبي ، 
( الروح المعزّي ) هو (الروح القدس ) هو (روح الحق ) 

كلها اسماء ( روح الله الحق القدوس المعزّي ) 
ليست اسماء شخص ، بل اسماء روح الله ذاته .

*هل قرأتي الاجابة ام لا ؟؟*
*لاحظي ، ان السيد المسيح كان يكلم التلاميذ ان ( المعزّي ، الروح القدس ، روح الحق ، الروح المعزّي) سيأتي اليهم في جيلهم ، وهو ما تم في يوم الخمسين .*




هي كلمة واحدة تحل لك كل الاشكال : 

السيد المسيح وعد التلاميذ ان الروح القدس ، الروح المعزي ، روح الحق ، سوف يأتي لهم ( اي التلاميذ ) في حياتهم ، وهو روح وليس انسان ، لا يراه العالم ، ولا يقبله من لم يقبل المسيح ، وهو يشهد للمسيح ويمجده ، لان المسيح ارسله باسمه من الآب ، وكل هذا تحقق في يوم الخمسين ، في حياة التلاميذ .




4 لَكِنِّي أَقُولُ لَكُمُ الْحَقَّ إِنَّهُ خَيْرٌ لَكُمْ أَنْ أَنْطَلِقَ لأَنَّهُ إِنْ لَمْ أَنْطَلِقْ لاَ يَأْتِيكُمُ* الْمُعَزِّي وَلَكِنْ إِنْ ذَهَبْتُ أُرْسِلُهُ إِلَيْكُمْ*. 
8 وَمَتَى جَاءَ ذَاكَ يُبَكِّتُ الْعَالَمَ عَلَى خَطِيَّةٍ وَعَلَى بِرٍّ وَعَلَى دَيْنُونَةٍ. 
9 أَمَّا عَلَى خَطِيَّةٍ فَلأَنَّهُمْ لاَ يُؤْمِنُونَ بِي. 
10 وَأَمَّا عَلَى بِرٍّ فَلأَنِّي ذَاهِبٌ إِلَى أَبِي وَلاَ تَرَوْنَنِي أَيْضاً. 
11 وَأَمَّا عَلَى دَيْنُونَةٍ فَلأَنَّ رَئِيسَ هَذَا الْعَالَمِ قَدْ دِينَ. 
12 «إِنَّ لِي أُمُوراً كَثِيرَةً أَيْضاً لأَقُولَ لَكُمْ وَلَكِنْ لاَ تَسْتَطِيعُونَ أَنْ تَحْتَمِلُوا الآنَ. 
13 وَأَمَّا *مَتَى جَاءَ ذَاكَ رُوحُ الْحَقِّ* فَهُوَ يُرْشِدُكُمْ إِلَى جَمِيعِ الْحَقِّ لأَنَّهُ لاَ يَتَكَلَّمُ مِنْ نَفْسِهِ بَلْ كُلُّ مَا يَسْمَعُ يَتَكَلَّمُ بِهِ وَيُخْبِرُكُمْ بِأُمُورٍ آتِيَةٍ. 
14 ذَاكَ يُمَجِّدُنِي لأَنَّهُ يَأْخُذُ مِمَّا لِي وَيُخْبِرُكُمْ.
(يوحنا 16: 4 - 14)


23 أَجَابَ يَسُوعُ: «إِنْ أَحَبَّنِي أَحَدٌ يَحْفَظْ كلاَمِي وَيُحِبُّهُ أَبِي وَإِلَيْهِ نَأْتِي وَعِنْدَهُ نَصْنَعُ مَنْزِلاً. 
24 اَلَّذِي لاَ يُحِبُّنِي لاَ يَحْفَظُ كلاَمِي. وَالْكلاَمُ الَّذِي تَسْمَعُونَهُ لَيْسَ لِي بَلْ لِلآبِ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي. 
25 بِهَذَا كَلَّمْتُكُمْ وَأَنَا عِنْدَكُمْ. 
26* وَأَمَّا الْمُعَزِّي الرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ* الَّذِي سَيُرْسِلُهُ الآبُ بِاسْمِي فَهُوَ يُعَلِّمُكُمْ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ وَيُذَكِّرُكُمْ بِكُلِّ مَا قُلْتُهُ لَكُمْ. 
27 «سلاَماً أَتْرُكُ لَكُمْ. سلاَمِي أُعْطِيكُمْ. لَيْسَ كَمَا يُعْطِي الْعَالَمُ أُعْطِيكُمْ أَنَا. لاَ تَضْطَرِبْ قُلُوبُكُمْ وَلاَ تَرْهَبْ. 
28 سَمِعْتُمْ أَنِّي قُلْتُ لَكُمْ أَنَا أَذْهَبُ ثُمَّ آتِي إِلَيْكُمْ. لَوْ كُنْتُمْ تُحِبُّونَنِي لَكُنْتُمْ تَفْرَحُونَ لأَنِّي قُلْتُ أَمْضِي إِلَى الآبِ لأَنَّ أَبِي أَعْظَمُ مِنِّي. 
29 وَقُلْتُ لَكُمُ الآنَ قَبْلَ أَنْ يَكُونَ حَتَّى مَتَى كَانَ تُؤْمِنُونَ. 
30 لاَ أَتَكَلَّمُ أَيْضاً مَعَكُمْ كَثِيراً لأَنَّ رَئِيسَ هَذَا الْعَالَمِ يَأْتِي وَلَيْسَ لَهُ فِيَّ شَيْءٌ. 
31 وَلَكِنْ لِيَفْهَمَ الْعَالَمُ أَنِّي أُحِبُّ الآبَ وَكَمَا أَوْصَانِي الآبُ هَكَذَا أَفْعَلُ. قُومُوا نَنْطَلِقْ مِنْ هَهُنَا». 
(يوحنا 14: 23 - 31)

25 لَكِنْ لِكَيْ تَتِمَّ الْكَلِمَةُ الْمَكْتُوبَةُ فِي نَامُوسِهِمْ: إِنَّهُمْ أَبْغَضُونِي بِلاَ سَبَبٍ. 
26 «*وَمَتَى جَاءَ الْمُعَزِّي الَّذِي سَأُرْسِلُهُ أَنَا إِلَيْكُمْ مِنَ الآبِ رُوحُ الْحَقِّ الَّذِي مِنْ عِنْدِ الآبِ يَنْبَثِقُ فَهُوَ يَشْهَدُ لِي*. 
27 وَتَشْهَدُونَ أَنْتُمْ أَيْضاً لأَنَّكُمْ مَعِي مِنَ الاِبْتِدَاءِ».
(يوحنا 15: 25 - 27)

7 فَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «لَيْسَ لَكُمْ أَنْ تَعْرِفُوا الأَزْمِنَةَ وَالأَوْقَاتَ الَّتِي جَعَلَهَا الآبُ فِي سُلْطَانِهِ 
8 لَكِنَّكُمْ سَتَنَالُونَ قُوَّةً *مَتَى حَلَّ الرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ عَلَيْكُمْ* وَتَكُونُونَ لِي شُهُوداً فِي أُورُشَلِيمَ وَفِي كُلِّ الْيَهُودِيَّةِ وَالسَّامِرَةِ وَإِلَى أَقْصَى الأَرْضِ». 
9 وَلَمَّا قَالَ هَذَا ارْتَفَعَ وَهُمْ يَنْظُرُونَ وَأَخَذَتْهُ سَحَابَةٌ عَنْ أَعْيُنِهِمْ.
(اعمال الرسل 1: 8 - 9)


1 وَلَمَّا حَضَرَ يَوْمُ الْخَمْسِينَ كَانَ الْجَمِيعُ مَعاً بِنَفْسٍ وَاحِدَةٍ 
2 وَصَارَ بَغْتَةً مِنَ السَّمَاءِ صَوْتٌ كَمَا مِنْ هُبُوبِ رِيحٍ عَاصِفَةٍ وَمَلأَ كُلَّ الْبَيْتِ حَيْثُ كَانُوا جَالِسِينَ 
3 وَظَهَرَتْ لَهُمْ أَلْسِنَةٌ مُنْقَسِمَةٌ كَأَنَّهَا مِنْ نَارٍ وَاسْتَقَرَّتْ عَلَى كُلِّ وَاحِدٍ مِنْهُمْ. 
4 *وَامْتَلأَ الْجَمِيعُ مِنَ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ* وَابْتَدَأُوا يَتَكَلَّمُونَ بِأَلْسِنَةٍ أُخْرَى كَمَا أَعْطَاهُمُ الرُّوحُ أَنْ يَنْطِقُوا.
(اعمال الرسل 2: 1 -4)



الروح المعزي ، هو الروح القدس ، وقد جاء للتلاميذ بالفعل ، ماذا تنتظرين اجابة بالدليل ومن الكتاب المقدس بدون تدخل بحرف واحد من شرحنا ، اكثر من هذا ؟؟؟


----------



## NEW_MAN (21 يناير 2010)

تكرار من الاشراف مرة اخرى
نحن نتكلم عن (من هو الروح المعزّي ) رجاء الالتزام بالموضوع .
اي مداخلة خارجة عن هذا السياق سيتم حذفها .
تكرار وضع المشاركات المحذوفة يعرض عضوية المشترك للايقاف
(رجاء من الاخوة الاحباء المسيحيين ، عدم الانسياق بسهولة وراء التشتيت )
تعلموا التركيز في الموضوع لحين الانتهاء منه ، الرب يبارك حياتكم وخدمتكم .


----------



## مــــــــحمديه (21 يناير 2010)

انا اسال عن المعزي الاخـــــر 

لان في الايه التي بدات بها الموضوع  كان يتكلم عن الروح الحق المعزي الاول

في الايه الثانيه يتكلم عن معزى آخر وهذا سؤالى

من هو المعزى الاخر بنص آياتكم


----------



## مــــــــحمديه (21 يناير 2010)

المسيح قال(وأطلب من أبي أن يُعطيكم مُعزياً آخر)

من هو عندكم؟


----------



## NEW_MAN (21 يناير 2010)

مــــــــحمديه قال:


> انا اسال عن المعزي الاخـــــر
> 
> لان في الايه التي بدات بها الموضوع كان يتكلم عن الروح الحق المعزي الاول
> 
> ...


 

المعزّي الآخر هو الروح المعزّي هو الروح القدس هو روح الحق ، 
من اين اتيت ان المعزّي الآخر يختلف عن الروح القدس ؟؟؟

ارجو ان تعيدي مرة اخرى قراءة الايات في سياقها كلها تتكلم عن ( روح واحد آخر معزّي قدوس ، مساوي للمسيح ، ويشهد له ، وينبثق من الآب ويأتي للتلاميذ في جيهلم ).

اذا لديك تفسير مسيحي يقول غير هذا ضعيه لنا ، غير ذلك ، ليس لك ان تفسري او تشرحي لنا ايماننا .

اظن كلامي واضح ومفهوم .


----------



## apostle.paul (21 يناير 2010)

> لان في الايه التي بدات بها الموضوع كان يتكلم عن الروح الحق المعزي الاول


*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*فين الاول دى*
*المسيح قال عن الاب يشهد لى اخر *
*وقال عن الروح القدس معزيا اخر*
*لان حسب الاقنومية المسيح ليس هو الاب وليس هو الروح القدس*
*وحسب الجوهر الاب والكلمة(المسيح)والروح واحد*
*فين اول وتانى دى؟*


----------



## طحبوش (21 يناير 2010)

*"إن كنتم تحبونني فاحفظوا وصاياي. وأنا اطلب من الآب فيعطيكم معزياً آخر ليمكث معكم إلى الأبد روح الحق الذي لا يستطيع العالم أن يقبله لأنه لا يراه ولا يعرفه وأما انتم فتعرفونه لأنه ماكث معكم ويكون فيكم.*

الايات 15 16 17
كنتي كملي الاية شوفي التكملة و انت قولي مين ؟؟؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (21 يناير 2010)

مــــــــحمديه قال:


> انا اسال عن المعزي الاخـــــر
> 
> لان في الايه التي بدات بها الموضوع  كان يتكلم عن الروح الحق* المعزي الاول*
> 
> ...



*من اين اتيتى بالمعزى الأول ؟؟*

* المعزى الذى تكلمتى عنه فى الأية الاولى هنا *
​ 


> (إن لي أمورا كثيرة أيضا لأقول لكم ولكن لا تستطيعون أن تحتملوا الآن، وأما متى جاء ذاك روح الحق فهو يرشدكم إلى جميع الحق لأنه لا يتكلم من نفسه بل كل ما يسمع يتكلم به ويخبركم بأمور آتية )



*هو الروح القدس والمعزى الآخر هنا هو آخر بالنسبة للمسيح لأنه معزى ايضا ولكنه هو نفس المعزى الذى تتكلم عنه الأيات فى الأيات الأولى !

ابسطها لك

هـــناك معـزيـان :
*

*الـــــــروح الـقـــدس : وهو المقصود بالأية الأولى و ايضا الأية الثانية 
*
*الرب يسوع المسيح : هو معزى ولذلك جاء الروح القدس كمعزى آخر لغويا ً*
*
يعنى ببساطة
الروح القدس هو معزى آخر بالنسبة للمعزى الأول الروح القدس الذى ذُكر فى الأيتين محل النقاش !
وصلت ؟
*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (21 يناير 2010)

تخيل انت الموقف في الايه الي السيد المسيح نفخ فيها للتلاميذ و قالهم اقبلوا الروح القدس

تخيل لو الكلمه بيريكلوتوس فعلا مش باراكليتوس يبقي ههههههههه نفخ و قالهم اقبلوا المحمد او الاحمد

تخيلوا انتوا منتهي الاسفاف في التفسير دا

و الاخت تكبرا انسحبت خوفا علي دينها و لانها لم تقرا الماده الي حطيتها انا ......

لا تعليق


----------



## Molka Molkan (21 يناير 2010)

> اذا كان الروح القدس هو المعزي الاخر من هو اذن المعزي الاول؟؟


*
تانى ؟؟

**الإجابة : الرب يسوع المسيح
الإجابة : الرب يسوع المسيح
الإجابة : الرب يسوع المسيح
* ​


----------



## مــــــــحمديه (21 يناير 2010)

طحبوش قال:


> *"إن كنتم تحبونني فاحفظوا وصاياي. وأنا اطلب من الآب فيعطيكم معزياً آخر ليمكث معكم إلى الأبد روح الحق الذي لا يستطيع العالم أن يقبله لأنه لا يراه ولا يعرفه وأما انتم فتعرفونه لأنه ماكث معكم ويكون فيكم.*
> 
> الايات 15 16 17
> كنتي كملي الاية شوفي التكملة و انت قولي مين ؟؟؟



التكمله توضح ما سيفعله المعزي الاخر وهو تعريف لذلك المعزي الاخر 

لكن سؤالي هو من هو المعزي الاخر اين الدليل على ذلك ؟؟


----------



## NEW_MAN (21 يناير 2010)

مــــــــحمديه قال:


> التكمله توضح ما سيفعله المعزي الاخر وهو تعريف لذلك المعزي الاخر
> 
> لكن سؤالي هو من هو المعزي الاخر اين الدليل على ذلك ؟؟


 
الدليل هو سياق الكلام ، المعزّي الآخر ، هو الروح المعزّي ، هو روح الحق ، هو الروح القدس ، كلها اسماء تشير الى ( شخص واحد ) ، يقوم بنفس الافعال ، ويأتي للتلاميذ في جيلهم .

هل لديك دليل على ان هذا الكلام خاطيء ؟؟ هات الدليل على خطأ الفهم المسيحي الذي وضحناه اكثر من مرة .


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (21 يناير 2010)

المعزي الاخر هوا الروح القدس

روح الله القدس

صعبه دي


----------



## مــــــــحمديه (21 يناير 2010)

لماذا قال اذن المعزي الاخر ؟


----------



## NEW_MAN (21 يناير 2010)

*نقول كمان بالخط العريض *

*المعزّي الاول للتلاميذ كان السيد المسيح *

*المعزّي الآخر للتلاميذ هو الروح القدس ( الروح المعزّي + روح الحق ) .*

*تحقق كلام المسيح بمجيء الموعود به في حياة وجيل التلاميذ .*

*اين الاعتراض ؟؟*


----------



## Molka Molkan (21 يناير 2010)

> لكن سؤالي هو من هو المعزي الاخر اين الدليل على ذلك ؟؟



*الأجابة من داخل الكتاب المقدس :

12- الحق الحق اقول لكم من يؤمن بي فالاعمال التي انا اعملها يعملها هو ايضا و يعمل اعظم منها لاني ماض الى ابي.
 13- و مهما سالتم باسمي فذلك افعله ليتمجد الاب بالابن.
 14- ان سالتم شيئا باسمي فاني افعله.
 15- ان كنتم تحبونني فاحفظوا وصاياي.
 16- و انا اطلب من الاب فيعطيكم معزيا اخر ليمكث معكم الى الابد.
 17- روح الحق الذي لا يستطيع العالم ان يقبله لانه لا يراه و لا يعرفه و اما انتم فتعرفونه لانه ماكث معكم و يكون فيكم.
*


*وصلت ؟*​


----------



## طحبوش (21 يناير 2010)

اقرأي الردود مرة اخرى نظرة تانية ...!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Molka Molkan (21 يناير 2010)

> لماذا قال اذن المعزي الاخر ؟




*قال الآخر لأن هناك واحد معهم هو المسيح 
فالمعزى الأخر هو آخر لأن هناك المسيح هو معزى ايضا 

فهمتى ؟؟*​


----------



## NEW_MAN (21 يناير 2010)

مــــــــحمديه قال:


> لماذا قال اذن المعزي الاخر ؟


 
لان المعزي الاول ( الذي هو السيد يسوع المسيح ) سوف يصعد بالجسد الى السماء ، ولذلك فالتلاميذ يحتاجون الى معزّي آخر هو الروح القدس .( تحقق هذا الامر في اليوم الخمسين ) .

واضح انك بدأت تلفي وتدوري في حلقة مفرغة ، اي سؤال مكرر سوف اغلق الموضوع فورا ، ليس لدينا وقت لهذا الاسلوب المتدني في الحوار .


----------



## Molka Molkan (21 يناير 2010)

*كررنا الإجابة الى الآن عشرات المرات فما الداعى لهذة الطريقة !
أصعب عليك ان تفهمى ؟*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (21 يناير 2010)

كفينا ووفينا و كتبنا باليوناني  كمان

هل من مزيد


----------



## مــــــــحمديه (21 يناير 2010)

new_man قال:


> الدليل هو سياق الكلام ، المعزّي الآخر ، هو الروح المعزّي ، هو روح الحق ، هو الروح القدس ، كلها اسماء تشير الى ( شخص واحد ) ، يقوم بنفس الافعال ، ويأتي للتلاميذ في جيلهم .
> 
> هل لديك دليل على ان هذا الكلام خاطيء ؟؟ هات الدليل على خطأ الفهم المسيحي الذي وضحناه اكثر من مرة .



شخص واحد اذن الروح المعزي هو شخص سياتي للتلاميذ في جيلهم 
ليرشدهم الى الحق لانه لا يتكلم من نفسه بل كل ما يسمع يتكلم به 
لا بل هذا الكلام مطابق لفهم الايه


----------



## NEW_MAN (21 يناير 2010)

*رد: ممكن اسأل سؤال......؟؟؟؟*



مــــــــحمديه قال:


> انا امينه وعايزه اعرف الحق في هذه الايات ولا اريد التشتيت ولا اريد احد يدخل ليتكلم بكلام ليس معه دليل لصحته فالكلام عندي لا اقبله الا من الانجيل والذي سيأتي لي بكلام من عنده هو لا اقبله
> هذا هو منهجي لاكون واضحه معكم
> وانا بدوري كباحثه عن الحق سأسألكم اسأله كل ما اريده هو الاجابه الواضحه بالدليل
> 
> وهذا هو حقي...


 
واضح انك تمارسين ( التقّية الاسلامية ) فكلامك ليس بغرض المعرفة ، بل اللف والدوران وتكرار السؤال بعد اجابته اكثر من مرة .

والغريب انك تطالبين الاجابة بالدليل ، وهذا ما فعلناه في كل حرف قدمناه كنا نقدم معه الدليل من الكتاب المقدس وهو يشرح ويفسر نفسه بنفسه .

اما كلامك انت فلم تقدمي عليه دليل واحد .

هل انفضح امرك امام نفسك وامام المتابعين ، ام ليس بعد ؟؟؟


----------



## NEW_MAN (21 يناير 2010)

مــــــــحمديه قال:


> شخص واحد اذن الروح المعزي هو شخص سياتي للتلاميذ في جيلهم
> ليرشدهم الى الحق لانه لا يتكلم من نفسه بل كل ما يسمع يتكلم به
> لا بل هذا الكلام مطابق لفهم الايه


 
الروح القدس (شخص ) نعم ، لانه روح الله ، والله ( شخص ) و (كائن ) سرمدي ( اي ازلي ابدي = ليس له بداية ولا نهاية)
لان الروح القدس ليس قوة ، وليس ظاهرة طبيعية ، وليس جماد ، فهو ( كائن ) او ( شخص ) الله ذاته .


----------



## مــــــــحمديه (21 يناير 2010)

*رد: ممكن اسأل سؤال......؟؟؟؟*



new_man قال:


> واضح انك تمارسين ( التقّية الاسلامية ) فكلامك ليس بغرض المعرفة ، بل اللف والدوران وتكرار السؤال بعد اجابته اكثر من مرة .
> 
> والغريب انك تطالبين الاجابة بالدليل ، وهذا ما فعلناه في كل حرف قدمناه كنا نقدم معه الدليل من الكتاب المقدس وهو يشرح ويفسر نفسه بنفسه .
> 
> ...



طيب كان ذلك في الجواب والسؤال المسيحي

فنقلتم الموضوع الى الرد على الشبهات المسيحيه

وعلى ما اعتقد ان الان من حقي ان اطرح شبهاتي التي اريدكم الرد عليها


----------



## مــــــــحمديه (21 يناير 2010)

لي عوده باذن الله 

حتى لا تقولوا اني هربت


----------



## Molka Molkan (21 يناير 2010)

> شخص واحد اذن الروح المعزي هو شخص سياتي للتلاميذ في جيلهم
> ليرشدهم الى الحق لانه لا يتكلم من نفسه بل كل ما يسمع يتكلم به
> لا بل هذا الكلام مطابق لفهم الايه


*
شخص وليس انسان

يعنى هو هو*



> اليس المسيح نفخ فيه الروح القدس ويتكلم به ؟؟


*بلاش خروج عن الموضوع*

*فهمتى الى الآن من هو المعزى ومن هو المعزى الآخر ؟؟*​


----------



## NEW_MAN (21 يناير 2010)

*رد: ممكن اسأل سؤال......؟؟؟؟*



مــــــــحمديه قال:


> طيب كان ذلك في الجواب والسؤال المسيحي
> 
> فنقلتم الموضوع الى الرد على الشبهات المسيحيه
> 
> وعلى ما اعتقد ان الان من حقي ان اطرح شبهاتي التي اريدكم الرد عليها


 
هل هذا اعتراف بانك كنتي كاذبة ولست باحثة عن الحق ، وانما لديك شبهات تريدين ان تضعيها فقط ؟؟



مــــــــحمديه قال:


> لي عوده باذن الله
> 
> حتى لا تقولوا اني هربت


 
اتمنى ان تكون عودتك بسؤال جديد ، او دليل على مزاعمك .
بغير هذا ، اذا كانت عودتك بتكرار نفس الاسئلة سيتم اغلاق الموضوع .


----------



## Molka Molkan (21 يناير 2010)

> وعلى ما اعتقد ان الان من حقي ان اطرح شبهاتي التي اريدكم الرد عليها


*
شبهاتك + ادلة مسيحية = قبول ومناقشة
شبهاتك فقط = حذفها فورا !*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (21 يناير 2010)

بس الموضوع ارجو عدم حذفه لانه بقي مرجع مهم

سلام و نعمه


----------



## Kiril (21 يناير 2010)

> روح الحق ولم يقل انه روح القدس


روح الحق \ الروح المعزي \ الروح القدس
نفس الكلام
الم يقل المسيح انه الطريق و الحق  و الحياة؟؟؟

الحرف يقتل يا اخت


----------



## أَمَة (21 يناير 2010)

مــــــــحمديه قال:


> لي عوده باذن الله
> 
> حتى لا تقولوا اني هربت


 

حاولت كثيرا أنه اقاوم الرد عليك لأني فهمت ما كنت ترمين اليه من سؤالك الأول، لأنكم كلكم مضللون من قبل من تسمونهم *علماءكم* وهم في الحقيقة علماء متخصصون في تضليل الحقيقة لأنهم *أحبوا هذا العالم *أكثر من محبتهم للحق.

قبل أن ارد عليك احب ان انوه لك اننا لسنا في ملعب الشاطر فيه يمسك بالثاني *لكي تفكري بأننا سنقول انك هربتي*. للأسف هذا تفكير المسلم وليس تفكيرنا *لأن هروبك ليس ربحا لنا بل خسارة لحياتك الأبدية *وهو* مدعاة حزن لنا* *على هروبك من خلاصك خوفا من موجهة الحقيقة*.

لقد استمات "علماؤكم" لتثبيت نبوة محمد من كتاب يدعون تحريفه. *عجبي *من مثل هكذا منطق الذي إن دل على شيء فهو يدل على إفلاسهم في محاولة تزوير *لنبوة كاذبة* *حذرنا منها السيد المسيح*.

سابين لك ببساطة ما يدحض محولات "علمائك" من كتابنا المقدس .

من يوحنا 1 الأصحاح 4:

1 أَيُّهَا الأَحِبَّاءُ، لاَ تُصَدِّقُوا كُلَّ رُوحٍ، بَلِ امْتَحِنُوا الأَرْوَاحَ: هَلْ هِيَ مِنَ اللهِ؟ *لأَنَّ أَنْبِيَاءَ كَذَبَةً كَثِيرِينَ قَدْ خَرَجُوا إِلَى الْعَالَمِ. *

2 *بِهَذَا تَعْرِفُونَ رُوحَ اللهِ*: *كُلُّ رُوحٍ يَعْتَرِفُ بِيَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ أَنَّهُ قَدْ جَاءَ فِي الْجَسَدِ فَهُوَ مِنَ اللهِ، *
3 *وَكُلُّ رُوحٍ لاَ يَعْتَرِفُ بِيَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ أَنَّهُ قَدْ جَاءَ فِي الْجَسَدِ فَلَيْسَ مِنَ اللهِ*. *وَهَذَا هُوَ رُوحُ ضِدِّ الْمَسِيحِ* الَّذِي سَمِعْتُمْ أَنَّهُ يَأْتِي، وَالآنَ هُوَ فِي الْعَالَمِ. 
*محمد انكر ولم يعترف بيسوع المسيح انه جاء بالجسد. هو إذن نبي كذاب وليس من الله.*


نأتي الآن الى الروح المعزي وصفاته التي لا تنطبق على محمد، 

من *إنجيل يوجنا* الأصحاح 14:

16 وَأَنَا أَطْلُبُ مِنَ الآبِ فَيُعْطِيكُمْ مُعَزِّياً آخَرَ *لِيَمْكُثَ مَعَكُمْ إِلَى الأَبَدِ *
*هل مكث محمد الى الأبد أم أنه مات مسموما؟* 
17 *رُوحُ الْحَقِّ الَّذِي لاَ يَسْتَطِيعُ الْعَالَمُ أَنْ يَقْبَلَهُ لأَنَّهُ لاَ يَرَاهُ وَلاَ يَعْرِفُهُ* وَأَمَّا أَنْتُمْ فَتَعْرِفُونَهُ *لأَنَّهُ مَاكِثٌ مَعَكُمْ وَيَكُونُ فِيكُمْ.* 
*العالم رأى محمد وعرفه وقبله بقوة السيف.*
*هل يمكنك القول أن محمد ماكث معكم المسلمين وهو فيكم؟* 
26 وَأَمَّا الْمُعَزِّي الرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ الَّذِي سَيُرْسِلُهُ الآبُ بِاسْمِي فَهُوَ يُعَلِّمُكُمْ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ *وَيُذَكِّرُكُمْ بِكُلِّ مَا قُلْتُهُ لَكُمْ*. 
*هل لك أن تقولي بماذا ذكركم محمد مما قاله السيد المسيح وهو على الأرض؟*

من *إنجيل يوحنا* الأصحاح 16:

8 وَمَتَى جَاءَ ذَاكَ *يُبَكِّتُ الْعَالَمَ عَلَى خَطِيَّةٍ وَعَلَى بِرٍّ وَعَلَى دَيْنُونَةٍ*. 
9 أَمَّا عَلَى خَطِيَّةٍ فَلأَنَّهُمْ لاَ يُؤْمِنُونَ بِي. 
*هل بكتكم محمد على خطئية عدم إيمانكم بالمسيح؟*
10 وَأَمَّا عَلَى بِرٍّ فَلأَنِّي *ذَاهِبٌ إِلَى أَبِي* وَلاَ تَرَوْنَنِي أَيْضاً. 
*وهل آمن به إبنا لله *لكي يقولوا "علماؤكم" ان محمد هو المقصود بالروح المعزي؟
14 *ذَاكَ يُمَجِّدُنِي* لأَنَّهُ *يَأْخُذُ مِمَّا لِي وَيُخْبِرُكُمْ*. 
*التمجيد هو لله وحده. فهل مجد محمد المسيح؟*
*ماذا أخذ محمد من المسيح واخبركم به؟*
15 كُلُّ مَا لِلآبِ هُوَ لِي. لِهَذَا قُلْتُ إِنَّهُ يَأْخُذُ مِمَّا لِي وَيُخْبِرُكُمْ. 
*هذه الآية تفسر بوضوح وحدانية الآب والإبن والروح القدس.*
*فهل تعتبرون أن محمدا واحد مع الآب والإبن؟؟؟؟؟؟*

اصحي يا بنتي ولا تقاومي الروح القدس. افتدي الوقت لأنه شرير.

الرب ينور قلبك وعقلك.


----------



## My Rock (21 يناير 2010)

الروح المُعزي هو الروح القدس
المسيحية عاشت على هذا الفهم لمجة 1400 سنة (على اقل تقدير) قبل ان يأتي المسلمين و يحوروا الكلام بمزاجهم! يتكلمون ع تحريف الكلام و إخراجه عن موضعه و هم اول من يقومون به.

الروح المعزي، الروح القدس ارسله المسيح للتلاميذ، اي مهما كانت هذه الشخصية، اُرسلت و استقبلت من قبل التلاميذ، اي بعد خمسين يوم من ارتفاع المسيح بعدي قيامته.

من رأيي إ الاخ المحمدية لا تفقه حرفاً في الكتاب، فلماذا ُضيع الوقت في تكرار إجابات لن تفهمها و لن تقبلها لإها رضعت الكذب من اخوانها و لا تفهم سوى هذا الكذب..


----------



## أثيناغورس (22 يناير 2010)

*سلام يا أخوة*
*
معلش يا أخواتى أستحملونى .. لأن المشاركة دى هتكون طويلة...

نبدأ نقرأ من أنجيل يوحنا 

الاصحاح الرابع عشر

"**16 وَأَنَا أَطْلُبُ مِنَ الآبِ فَيُعْطِيكُمْ مُعَزِّيًا آخَرَ لِيَمْكُثَ مَعَكُمْ إِلَى الأَبَدِ،*
*17 رُوحُ الْحَقِّ الَّذِي لاَ يَسْتَطِيعُ الْعَالَمُ أَنْ يَقْبَلَهُ، لأَنَّهُ لاَ يَرَاهُ وَلاَ يَعْرِفُهُ، وَأَمَّا أَنْتُمْ فَتَعْرِفُونَهُ لأَنَّهُ مَاكِثٌ مَعَكُمْ وَيَكُونُ فِيكُمْ"

و أيضا من الأصحاح الرابع عشر

"** 26وَأَمَّا الْمُعَزِّي، الرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ، الَّذِي سَيُرْسِلُهُ الآبُ بِاسْمِي، فَهُوَ يُعَلِّمُكُمْ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ، وَيُذَكِّرُكُمْ بِكُلِّ مَا قُلْتُهُ لَكُمْ.*
*27 «سَلاَمًا أَتْرُكُ لَكُمْ. سَلاَمِي أُعْطِيكُمْ. لَيْسَ كَمَا يُعْطِي الْعَالَمُ أُعْطِيكُمْ أَنَا. لاَ تَضْطَرِبْ قُلُوبُكُمْ وَلاَ تَرْهَبْ."


من الأصحاح الخامس عشر

"* * «وَمَتَى جَاءَ الْمُعَزِّي الَّذِي سَأُرْسِلُهُ أَنَا إِلَيْكُمْ مِنَ الآبِ، رُوحُ الْحَقِّ، الَّذِي مِنْ عِنْدِ الآبِ يَنْبَثِقُ، فَهُوَ يَشْهَدُ لِي.*
*27 وَتَشْهَدُونَ أَنْتُمْ أَيْضًا لأَنَّكُمْ مَعِي مِنَ الابْتِدَاءِ.


من الأصحاح السادس عشر

** لكِنِّي أَقُولُ لَكُمُ الْحَقَّ: إِنَّهُ خَيْرٌ لَكُمْ أَنْ أَنْطَلِقَ، لأَنَّهُ إِنْ لَمْ أَنْطَلِقْ لاَ يَأْتِيكُمُ الْمُعَزِّي، وَلكِنْ إِنْ ذَهَبْتُ أُرْسِلُهُ إِلَيْكُمْ.*
*8 وَمَتَى جَاءَ ذَاكَ يُبَكِّتُ الْعَالَمَ عَلَى خَطِيَّةٍ وَعَلَى بِرّ وَعَلَى دَيْنُونَةٍ:*
*"


و المجد لله دائما ..


أولا مامعنى كلمة "المعزى" ... أولا الكلمة فى اليونانية "باراكليتوس"  "* *παρακλητος"* *وهى تعنى(معزى- مدافع - وسيط - معين- شفيع)

طبعا الأخوة المسلمين بيقولوا أن الكلمة أساسا هى "بيركليتوس"  .... و الكلام ده كلام فارغ للأسباب الأتية...

أولا :

مفيش مخطوطة واحدة على وجه الأرض-حتى المخطوطات التى تسبق ظهور محمد- فيها الكلمة دى "بيركليتوس" دايما "باراكليتوس" فيكون أفتراض أخوتنا المسلمين أفتراض لا أساس له .. 

ثانيا 

يقول الكتاب "**16 وَأَنَا أَطْلُبُ مِنَ الآبِ فَيُعْطِيكُمْ مُعَزِّيًا آخَرَ لِيَمْكُثَ مَعَكُمْ إِلَى الأَبَدِ** "

شايفين .... معزيا أخر ... معزيا أخر ...  باليونانية  "**αλλον παρακλητον "*

*مين هو المعزى الأول ؟*

*المسيح نفسه *

*جبتها منين ... ؟ من الكتاب المقدس ... هل أستعملت كلمة "باراكليتوس" و ليس "بيركليتوس" فى أى مكان أخر فى الكتاب ؟؟ نعم ! و فى كتابات يوحنا أيضا .... ! 

الأصحاح الثانى من رسالة يوحنا الأولى العدد الأول ..

** "يا أولادي، أكتب إليكم هذا لكي لا تخطئوا. وإن أخطأ أحد فلنا شفيع عند الآب، يسوع المسيح البار."*
* 
و العدد ياليونانية هكذا 

**τεκνια μου ταυτα γραφω υμιν ινα μη αμαρτητε και εαν τις αμαρτη 
παρακλητον εχομεν προς τον πατερα ιησουν χριστον δικαιον*
*"
 
أذن ... الباراكليت الأول هو يسوع و فى -ذات الوقت هذا يثبت من الأدلة الداخلية أن الكلمة التى طالما أستعملت فى كتابات يوحنا  هى كلمة "باراكليت" و ليست بيركليت أو أى كلمة أخرى . فيوحنا أستعمل الكلمة لوصف يسوع "المعزى الشفيع المعين المحامى " الأول و كذلك الروح القدس "المعزى الشفيع المعين المحامى" الأخر ... 

فيوحنا مثله مثل أى كاتب له أسلوب معين فى الكتابه و كلمات معينه ... فنجد كلمة باراكليت مستعملة لوصف المسيح و الروح القدس ... معا ... لأن يوحنا يدرك أن المعزى الأول هو المسيح ..و طبعا لو أستعملنا كلمة بيركليت اللى معناها ممدوح أو مشهور مش هتدى معنى خالص 

ثالثا .... المعزى هو رسول من ؟؟ 

"

**«وَمَتَى جَاءَ الْمُعَزِّي الَّذِي سَأُرْسِلُهُ أَنَا إِلَيْكُمْ مِنَ الآبِ، رُوحُ الْحَقِّ، الَّذِي مِنْ عِنْدِ الآبِ يَنْبَثِقُ، فَهُوَ يَشْهَدُ لِي."


ها  ؟ الأيه دى جاوبت ؟؟  المعزى مرسل من المسيح من عند الأب .... أذا كان محمد مرسول من الله ؟؟؟ فهل هذا أعتراف ضمنى أن المسيح هو الله ؟؟؟ فكروا ... هل الأنبياء يرسلون بعضهم البعض .. ؟؟  

رابعا ... ماذا قال الكتاب المقدس عن وقت مجيئ هذا المعزى ؟؟ و هل قال الكتاب المقدس أن المعزى هو الروح القدس بصريح العبارة ؟؟ 

وقت مجيئ المعزى : 

**لكِنِّي أَقُولُ لَكُمُ الْحَقَّ: إِنَّهُ خَيْرٌ لَكُمْ أَنْ أَنْطَلِقَ، لأَنَّهُ إِنْ لَمْ أَنْطَلِقْ لاَ يَأْتِيكُمُ الْمُعَزِّي، وَلكِنْ إِنْ ذَهَبْتُ أُرْسِلُهُ إِلَيْكُمْ.*

*أى أن المعزى سوف يأتى بعد صعود المسيح و مقترن بصعوده .. تعالوا نشوف الكتاب المقدس أتكلم على مين بالطريقه دى .... من أعمال الرسل الأصحاح الثانى

*"*32 فَيَسُوعُ هذَا أَقَامَهُ اللهُ، وَنَحْنُ جَمِيعًا شُهُودٌ لِذلِكَ.*
*33 وَإِذِ ارْتَفَعَ بِيَمِينِ اللهِ، وَأَخَذَ مَوْعِدَ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ مِنَ الآبِ، سَكَبَ هذَا الَّذِي أَنْتُمُ الآنَ تُبْصِرُونَهُ وَتَسْمَعُونَهُ."
بالأنجليزية

 .*Therefore being by the right hand of God exalted, and having received of the Father the promise of the Holy Ghost, he hath shed forth this, which ye now see and hear.
*
طبعا قارن بين العددين ... هتلاقى أن الأيتين بيتكلموا فى حاجة واحدة ... 

الأولى بتقول أن الرب يسوع لازم يصعد للأب علشان يرسل" المعزى "
الثانية هى تحقيق للأولى .. بتقول أن المسيح لما صعد أخذ,وعد الروح القدس و سكبه على المؤمنين ... أيه هو الوعد ؟؟ الوعد اللى المسيح وعد فيه بأرسال المعزى ... 

طبعا بنعرف من الأولى ... أن المعزى هو اللى هيرسل ...  طيب من اللى أرسل فى سفر الأعمال ؟؟   الروح القدس...  

من له أذنان للسمع فليسمع ..

*

  
 *

 
*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (22 يناير 2010)

*1 أَيُّهَا الأَحِبَّاءُ، لاَ تُصَدِّقُوا كُلَّ رُوحٍ، بَلِ امْتَحِنُوا الأَرْوَاحَ: هَلْ هِيَ مِنَ اللهِ؟ لأَنَّ أَنْبِيَاءَ كَذَبَةً كَثِيرِينَ قَدْ خَرَجُوا إِلَى الْعَالَمِ. 

2 بِهَذَا تَعْرِفُونَ رُوحَ اللهِ: كُلُّ رُوحٍ يَعْتَرِفُ بِيَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ أَنَّهُ قَدْ جَاءَ فِي الْجَسَدِ فَهُوَ مِنَ اللهِ، 
3 وَكُلُّ رُوحٍ لاَ يَعْتَرِفُ بِيَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ أَنَّهُ قَدْ جَاءَ فِي الْجَسَدِ فَلَيْسَ مِنَ اللهِ. وَهَذَا هُوَ رُوحُ ضِدِّ الْمَسِيحِ الَّذِي سَمِعْتُمْ أَنَّهُ يَأْتِي، وَالآنَ هُوَ فِي الْعَالَمِ. 
محمد انكر ولم يعترف بيسوع المسيح انه جاء بالجسد. هو إذن نبي كذاب وليس من الله*


----------



## Molka Molkan (22 يناير 2010)

*رسولك محمد تخليه على جنب*​ 
*دلوقتى قولى لنا فهمتى اية من الأجوبة اللى فوق ؟؟*​ 
*لو عايزة تناقشى اى نبوة فى الكتاب المقدس عن محمد هناك فى قسم الحوارات الإسلامية يوجد موضوع مُثبت عن نبوة محمد فى الإنجيل ومش لاقيين اى حد عارف يتكلم لو عندك دليل تعالى هناك فى الإسلاميات*
*هنا القسم لمناقشة المسيحيات والشبهات ضدها !*​ 
*فهمتى ؟*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (22 يناير 2010)

*تحذير : لو استمريت فى التشتيت هذا سوف يعرض الموضوع للغلق كما قال المشرف " نيو مان " ...
*


----------



## مــــــــحمديه (22 يناير 2010)

molka molkan قال:


> *رسولك محمد تخليه على جنب
> 
> دلوقتى قولى لنا فهمتى اية من الأجوبة اللى فوق ؟؟
> 
> ...



نعم وانا شبهتي هي ان كل ماتنص عليه الايات هل هي تتفق مع الروح القدس الاله 

وهل هي من صفات الالوهيه ام ماذا

لاحظ الألفاظ ( يتكلم – يسمع – يخبركم – يرشدكم الي الحق – ياتي بعد ان انطلق ) 
هل هذه صفات الروح القدس الاله ؟؟؟؟


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (22 يناير 2010)

> الروح القدس الاله



و هل الاله اصم اخرس ولا يرشد

الاله يسمعنا

يرشدنا للبر

يذكرنا بالصواب

معانا في الحياه وما بعد الحياه

هل الاله عندكم راجل قاعد علي كرسي ولا دعوه له بالكون و بيتواصل مع  الناس بالانبياء و بس



> وهو عليه الصلاة والسلام ليس ماكث معنا بجسده لكنه ماكث بشريعته ومنهجه والقران الذي نزل عليه




ما بوذا دينه قاعد الي ما شاء الله هل دا دليل انه المعزي مثلا

المعزي لا يراه العالم و العالم راي محمد و عارف صفاته الشكليه حتي

سلام


----------



## Molka Molkan (22 يناير 2010)

> هل هذه صفات الروح القدس الاله ؟؟؟؟



*نعم

لو عندك اى دليل قدمية
غير كدة رأيك مرفوض تماما*

*تحذير : الإستمرار فى نفس الخطأ يعرض عضويتك للإيقاف*
​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (22 يناير 2010)

رسالة الى محمدية ...

ما نقوله يا عزيزتى .. هو مرتكز على العهد الجديد كله .. بل والعهد القديم ( يعنى مرتكز على مجمل الكتاب المقدس )
لكن احنا بنحاول نسهل عليكى ونوريكى الايات الواضحة جدا .. لاننا نعلم ان حضرتك عمرك ما قريتى الكتاب ..

قدمتى اية .. وفهمنهالك بعشرات الايات الاخرى ... بل ووضعنالك اصل الكلمة باليونانى..

هل تريدين ان تعرفى .. او تريدين ان تنقلى ما يقوله الكاذبين الذين لا يعرفون الكتاب ؟؟؟؟

اهتمى بنفسك وبعقلك .. ارجوكى .. الله قد جعلنا عاقلين لسبب .. هو ان نعرف الحق من الكذب.. لنعرف ما هو من الله فنتبعه .. وما هو من عدو الله ( الشيطان ) فنبتعد عنه ..


----------



## !ابن الملك! (22 يناير 2010)

> اسال هل وبخت الروح القدس احدا يوم الخمسين ؟


اولا .. المفروض وبخ .. وليس وبخت

ثانيا .. نعم الروح القدس عندما يحل على الانسان فهو يوبخه .. ويذكره دائما بتعاليم المسيح الطاهرة .. ومازال حتى الان .. 



> كما قيل في ايه اخرى بانه سينزل ليعزيهم ؟ فالعزاء سيكون في المصائب والمسيح كان يبشرهم بذهابه ومجيء الاتي بعده؟؟


نعم .. فقد نزل وعزانا وسيعزينا ..فهو نزل بعد ان فارق الانسان القديم .. ونزل بعد المسيح .. ليكمل عمله داخلنا .


ربنا ينور عينك وقلبك يا اخت محمدية ..


----------



## NEW_MAN (22 يناير 2010)

الاخت المحمدية :

قدمنا لك كل الاجابات على اسئلتك ، وما نراه الان ما هو الا تكرار لنفس الاسئلة مرة اخرى ، وكأننا ندور في حلقة مفرغة 


ساعطيك فرصة اخيرة قبل ان يغلق الموضوع لعدم جدية الاخت المحمدية في وضع اي ادلة او اثباتات مناقضة للاجوبة المسيحية .


----------



## !ابن الملك! (22 يناير 2010)

اسئلة مطالب الاجوبة عليها من الاخت محمدية 
( طالما تنتقين ما يخدمك ولا تريدين ان تعرفى الحقيقة .. وتفضلين تخدير العقل عن الفهم )​ 

(John 14:16) وَأَنَا أَطْلُبُ مِنَ الآبِ فَيُعْطِيكُمْ مُعَزِّيًا آخَرَ لِيَمْكُثَ مَعَكُمْ إِلَى الأَبَدِ،  

(John 14:17) رُوحُ الْحَقِّ الَّذِي لاَ يَسْتَطِيعُ الْعَالَمُ أَنْ يَقْبَلَهُ، لأَنَّهُلاَ يَرَاهُ وَلاَ يَعْرِفُهُ، وَأَمَّا أَنْتُمْ فَتَعْرِفُونَهُ لأَنَّهُ مَاكِثٌ مَعَكُمْ وَيَكُونُ فِيكُمْ. 
 
​
(John 14:26) وَأَمَّا الْمُعَزِّي، الرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ، الَّذِي سَيُرْسِلُهُ الآبُ بِاسْمِي، فَهُوَ يُعَلِّمُكُمْ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ، وَيُذَكِّرُكُمْ بِكُلِّ مَا قُلْتُهُ لَكُمْ.  


(John 15:26) «وَمَتَى جَاءَ الْمُعَزِّي الَّذِي سَأُرْسِلُهُ أَنَا إِلَيْكُمْ مِنَ الآبِ، رُوحُ الْحَقِّ، الَّذِي مِنْ عِنْدِ الآبِ يَنْبَثِقُ، فَهُوَ يَشْهَدُ لِي. 
 

هل محمد لم يموت ؟؟؟ ( خلى بالك صفة الابدية هى لله وحده )
هل محمد روح وليس انسان ؟؟
هل محمد لم يراه احد من قبل ؟؟؟
هل محمد كان مع الناس ولا بداخلهم ؟؟
هل محمد كان مرسل من الآب ؟؟؟ ( خلى بالك .. لو قلتى آه .. يبقى انتى كده بتأمنى بالثالوث )
هل محمد مخلوق ام منبثق ؟؟؟ 

هل من الاصل هذة الصفات تنطبق على اى انسان ؟؟؟​​​


----------



## NEW_MAN (22 يناير 2010)

تحذير للاخت محمدية : رجاء التزام الموضوع وعدم التشتيت ، يمكنك فتح موضوع آخر لاسئلتك الخارجة عن الموضوع .


----------



## مــــــــحمديه (22 يناير 2010)

!ابن الملك! قال:


> اسئلة مطالب الاجوبة عليها من الاخت محمدية
> ( طالما تنتقين ما يخدمك ولا تريدين ان تعرفى الحقيقة .. وتفضلين تخدير العقل عن الفهم )​
> 
> (john 14:16) وَأَنَا أَطْلُبُ مِنَ الآبِ فَيُعْطِيكُمْ مُعَزِّيًا آخَرَ لِيَمْكُثَ مَعَكُمْ إِلَى الأَبَدِ،
> ...



اسمعني كل هذه الايات التي ذكرتها  طبقتها  لي امة على هيئة اساله عن محمد 

وجاوبت عن كل ايه ووجدت انه لا يوجد هناك تناقض بين الايات وبين ما جاءت به نبوة محمد 

لكن الرد حذف  


اما عن اسالتك عن سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم

هل محمد لم يموت ؟؟؟

بل سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم مات ولكن شريعته لم تمت الى الان باقيه وستظل باقيه بفضل الله تعالى

هل محمد روح وليس انسان ؟؟

سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم انسان منفوخ فيه الروح فكلنا منفوخ فينا الارواح اذن كيف نتحرك ونتكلم

هل محمد لم يراه احد من قبل ؟؟؟
سؤال عجيب اذن كيف عرفنا ان هناك نبي اسمه محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم

هل محمد كان مع الناس ولا بداخلهم ؟؟
كان مع الناس وليس بداخلهم كيف يكون بداخلهم  غريب والله فهو مرسل من عند الله يتلقى الوحي الاهي من عند الله ويخبر الناس به ويعلم الناس امور دينهم والدليل ان اثره حتى الان موجود 
فشريعته والكتاب الذي نزل عليه الى الان محفوظين لم يمسسهم بشر 

هل محمد كان مرسل من الآب ؟؟؟
محمد مرسل من الله جل جلاله الواحد الاحد الفرد الصمد
والاحد هنا معناها ان الله واحد لا يتجزأ


----------



## NEW_MAN (22 يناير 2010)

مــــــــحمديه قال:


> هل محمد لم يموت ؟؟؟
> 
> بل سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم مات ولكن شريعته لم تمت الى الان باقيه وستظل باقيه بفضل الله تعالى


 
اذا الشرط الاول لم ينطبق على محمد ، فالمعزي ليس كتاب ولكنه شخص الروح القدس وقد تحقق مجيئة يوم الخمسين للتلاميذ  



> هل محمد روح وليس انسان ؟؟
> 
> سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم انسان منفوخ فيه الروح فكلنا منفوخ فينا الارواح اذن كيف نتحرك ونتكلم


 
الشرط الثاني لم ينطبق على محمد ، واذا كان الموضوع ( كلنا ) فاذا (كلنا ) هو المعزّي ، ولكن كما ترين ان الشروط لم تنطبق على محمد ، ولكنها تنطبق على الروح القدس الذي جاء للتلاميذ يوم الخمسين .



> هل محمد لم يراه احد من قبل ؟؟؟
> سؤال عجيب اذن كيف عرفنا ان هناك نبي اسمه محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم


 
الشرط الثالث لم ينطبق على محمد ، ولكنه انطبق على الروح القدس الذي حل يوم الخمسين على التلاميذ .




> هل محمد كان مع الناس ولا بداخلهم ؟؟
> كان مع الناس وليس بداخلهم كيف يكون بداخلهم غريب والله فهو مرسل من عند الله يتلقى الوحي الاهي من عند الله ويخبر الناس به ويعلم الناس امور دينهم والدليل ان اثره حتى الان موجود
> فشريعته والكتاب الذي نزل عليه الى الان محفوظين لم يمسسهم بشر


 
الشرط الرابع لم ينطبق على محمد ولكنه انطبق على الروح القدس الذي حل يوم الخمسين على التلاميذ 


> هل محمد كان مرسل من الآب ؟؟؟
> محمد مرسل من الله جل جلاله الواحد الاحد الفرد الصمد
> والاحد هنا معناها ان الله واحد لا يتجزأ


 
الكذب والتدليس الاسلامي عيني عينك ، السؤال كان ( هل محمد ينبثق من الآب ) 
وانت تدلسيها الى ( مرسل ) ؟؟؟

وهل محمد شاف الاب او الاب ارسل محمد ؟؟؟
الشروط كلها لا تنطبق على محمد 

فمن اهم الشروط ان تحقيق وعد مجيء المعزّي الروح القدس هو ان يكون للتلاميذ في جيلهم ، ومحمد جاء متأخرا عن هذا الموعد ب 7 قرون كاملة .



هل لديك ادلة اخرى ، ام فرغت حجتك الواهية والضحلة ؟؟


----------



## مــــــــحمديه (22 يناير 2010)

new_man قال:


> اذا الشرط الاول لم ينطبق على محمد ، فالمعزي ليس كتاب ولكنه شخص الروح القدس وقد تحقق مجيئة يوم الخمسين للتلاميذ
> 
> 
> 
> ...



لا فانا وضعت الاجابه على كل الذي قلت حينما سالتني امه لكن حذفتم الرد ولم تعترضوا على اي شيء مما ذكرت


----------



## Molka Molkan (22 يناير 2010)

*عزيزى مشرف القسم
أليس هذا الموضوع قد طال نداءنا فيه عن من لديه دليل على نبوة محمد فى كتابنا المقدس ولم نجد ؟*

*القران وذكرة نبؤة الانجيل عن محمد!*

*إذا كانت الأخت لديها اى دليل فى الكتاب المقدس عن محمدها فلتاتى الى هناك !*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (22 يناير 2010)

> لا فانا وضعت الاجابه على كل الذي قلت حينما سالتني امه لكن حذفتم الرد ولم تعترضوا على اي شيء مما ذكرت


*القران وذكرة نبؤة الانجيل عن محمد!*
*ادخلى هنا وضعى ادلتك*


* لكن الكلام فى القسم بدون مراجع مسيحية ممنوع*
​


----------



## fredyyy (22 يناير 2010)

!ابن الملك! قال:


> رسالة الى محمدية ...
> 
> هل *تريدين* ان تعرفى .. او *تريدين* ان تنقلى ما يقوله الكاذبين الذين لا يعرفون الكتاب ؟؟؟؟
> 
> *اهتمى* بنفسك وبعقلك .. ارجوكى .. الله قد جعلنا عاقلين لسبب .. هو ان نعرف الحق من الكذب.. لنعرف ما هو من الله فنتبعه .. وما هو من عدو الله ( الشيطان ) فنبتعد عنه ..


 

*أخوتي /  *new_man وإبن الملك

*إن ما نفعله مع الأخت محمدية *

*أشبه بخلع الضرس الفاسد *

*إنه ملكي ... لكنه فاسد *

*إنه مؤلم ... لكنه ضروري *

*سيكون مكانه فارغ ... الله يعطي آخر *

*ماذا يقول عني الناس ... بل ماذا سيقول عنكِ الله*

*إنتزاع العتيق ليس سهلاً ... والولادة من جديد ليست سهلة*

*تذكوا *
غلاطية 4 : 19 
يَا أَوْلاَدِي الَّذِينَ *أَتَمَخَّضُ* بِكُمْ أَيْضاً إِلَى أَنْ *يَتَصَوَّرَ الْمَسِيحُ فِيكُمْ. 
*
​


----------



## epsalmos (22 يناير 2010)

مــــــــحمديه قال:


> نعم وانا شبهتي هي ان كل ماتنص عليه الايات هل هي تتفق مع الروح القدس الاله
> 
> وهل هي من صفات الالوهيه ام ماذا
> 
> ...


*
و لماذا لا تعترضى بالمره على الله السميع ؟؟؟

او انه كلم موسى ... كليم الله !!!!

او انه يهدى من يشاء .. مع اختلاف المعنى المراد

!!!!!!!!!!!!!​*


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (22 يناير 2010)

- هو روح من ذات الله، روح الله، وليس إنسان:

" الأَبَدِ  رُوحُ الْحَقِّ الَّذِي لاَ يَسْتَطِيعُ الْعَالَمُ أَنْ يَقْبَلَهُ لأَنَّهُ لاَ يَرَاهُ وَلاَ يَعْرِفُهُ " (يوحنا14/17)، هو روح غير مرئي وليس مادة ملموسة، والحق هنا هو الله، فهو روح الله، الذي انبثق، أي يصدر من ذات الله الآب " رُوحُ الْحَقِّ الَّذِي مِنْ عِنْدِ الآبِ يَنْبَثِقُ فَهُوَ يَشْهَدُ لِي " (يوحنا15/26). 

    فالله كما قال الرب يسوع المسيح " روح "؛ " الله روح" (يوحنا4/24)، والباراقليط الصادر منه، المنبثق منه هو روح، روح الحق، روح من روح.

   " الروح القدس " (يوحنا14/26)، أي روح الله القدوس، كما يوصف دائمًا


- وغير محدود بالمكان أو الزمان وغير مرئي للعين البشرية:

وَأَنَا أَطْلُبُ مِنَ الآبِ فَيُعْطِيكُمْ مُعَزِّياً آخَرَ( ἄλλον παράκλητον – allon Parakleton ) لِيَمْكُثَ مَعَكُمْ إِلَى الأَبَدِ  رُوحُ الْحَقِّ الَّذِي لاَ يَسْتَطِيعُ الْعَالَمُ أَنْ يَقْبَلَهُ لأَنَّهُ لاَ يَرَاهُ وَلاَ يَعْرِفُهُ " (يوحنا14/16و17).

فهو أبدي لا نهاية له وسيمكث مع الكنيسة إلي الأبد ولن يفارقها أبدًا، وهذه صفة من صفات الله وليست من صفات الإنسان. وهو غير مرئي للعين البشرية، لأنه روح الله الذي لم يره أحد قط بلاهوته؟


    ولكن التلاميذ كانوا يعرفونه لأنه كان حال فيهم، بعد حلوله يوم الخمسين، كانوا يدركونه بقوّته العاملة فيهم، وبأعماله التي يعملها من خلالهم، سواء بتكلّمه علي ألسنتهم أو بعمل المعجزات علي أيديهم " وَأَمَّا أَنْتُمْ فَتَعْرِفُونَهُ لأَنَّهُ مَاكِثٌ مَعَكُمْ وَيَكُونُ فِيكُمْ. لاَ أَتْرُكُكُمْ يَتَامَى. إِنِّي آتِي إِلَيْكُمْ. " (يوحنا14/18).


سيرسله المسيح من الآب:


" وَأَمَّا الْمُعَزِّي ( Παράκλητος - Paraklētos ) الرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ الَّذِي سَيُرْسِلُهُ الآبُ بِاسْمِي "(يوحنا14/26).

فالروح القدس هو روح الآب كما هو روح الابن أيضًا لأنَّ الآب والابن واحد، لذا يقول الكتاب المقدّس أنَّه روح الابن " ثُمَّ بِمَا أَنَّكُمْ أَبْنَاءٌ، أَرْسَلَ اللهُ رُوحَ ابْنِهِ إِلَى قُلُوبِكُمْ صَارِخاً: «يَا أَبَا الآبُ " (غلاطية4/6)،

وروح المسيح " وَأَمَّا أَنْتُمْ فَلَسْتُمْ فِي الْجَسَدِ بَلْ فِي الرُّوحِ إِنْ كَانَ رُوحُ اللهِ سَاكِناً فِيكُمْ. وَلَكِنْ إِنْ كَانَ أَحَدٌ لَيْسَ لَهُ رُوحُ الْمَسِيحِ فَذَلِكَ لَيْسَ لَهُ" (رومية8/9).

وروح يسوع المسيح " لأَنِّي أَعْلَمُ أَنَّ هَذَا يَؤُولُ لِي إِلَى خَلاَصٍ بِطِلْبَتِكُمْ وَمُؤَازَرَةِ رُوحِ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ " (فيليبي1/19).


مجيئه مرتبط بصعود المسيح وتالي له مباشرة:

"  لَكِنِّي أَقُولُ لَكُمُ الْحَقَّ إِنَّهُ خَيْرٌ لَكُمْ أَنْ أَنْطَلِقَ لأَنَّهُ إِنْ لَمْ أَنْطَلِقْ لاَ يَأْتِيكُمُ الْمُعَزِّي ( Παράκλητος - Paraklētos ) وَلَكِنْ إِنْ ذَهَبْتُ أُرْسِلُهُ إِلَيْكُمْ" (يوحنا16/4). كان لابد أن يأتى بعد صعود المسيح مباشرة لأنَّه هو، ‏المسيح، الذي سيرسله من الآب، فإن مجيئه مرتبط بصعود المسيح كروح المميح ليمجده وليذكّرهم بكل ما قاله وعمله المسيح مدة خدمته على الأرض، وقد حلّ الروح القدس علي التلاميذ بعد صعود المسيح بعشرة أيام وكان يقود ‏الكنيسة ويوجّهما ويرشدها. يقول الكتاب عن " فَقَالَ الرُّوحُ لِفِيلُبُّسَ: تَقَدَّمْ وَرَافِقْ هَذِهِ الْمَرْكَبَةَ " (أعمال8/29). ليكرز للخصي الحبشي ، وبعد أداء مهمّته يقول " خَطَفَ رُوحُ الرَّبِّ فِيلُبُّسَ "(أعمال8/39)،

وعند كرازة القديس بطرس لكرنيليوس قائد المئة الروماني " قَالَ لَهُ ( بطرس ) الرُّوحُ: هُوَذَا ثَلاَثَةُ رِجَالٍ يَطْلُبُونَكَ " (أعمال10/19)، " فَقَالَ لِي الرُّوحُ أَنْ أَذْهَبَ مَعَهُمْ " (أع 11/12).

وفي بداية خدمة بولس وبرنابا يقول " قَالَ الرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ: أَفْرِزُوا لِي بَرْنَابَا وَشَاوُلَ " (أع13/2)،

" وَبَعْدَ مَا اجْتَازُوا فِي فِرِيجِيَّةَ وَكُورَةِ غَلاَطِيَّةَ مَنَعَهُمُ الرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ أَنْ يَتَكَلَّمُوا بِالْكَلِمَةِ فِي أَسِيَّا. فَلَمَّا أَتَوْا إِلَى مِيسِيَّا حَاوَلُوا أَنْ يَذْهَبُوا إِلَى بِثِينِيَّةَ فَلَمْ يَدَعْهُمُ الرُّوحُ " (أع16/6و7)،

وبعد مجمع أورشليم الأوّل قال التلاميذ في مستهلّ إعلان ما قرّره المجمع " لأَنَّهُ قَدْ رَأَى الرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ وَنَحْنُ أَنْ لاَ نَضَعَ عَلَيْكُمْ ثِقْلاً أَكْثَرَ غَيْرَ هَذِهِ الأَشْيَاءِ الْوَاجِبَةِ " (أعمال15/28).

وكان " الرُّوحَ الْقُدُسَ يَشْهَدُ فِي كُلِّ مَدِينَةٍ  " عما سيحدث لبولس الرسول (أع20/23).

وكان الروح القدس هو الذي يقيم الأساقفة " الَّتِي أَقَامَكُمُ الرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ فِيهَا أَسَاقِفَةً لِتَرْعُوا كَنِيسَةَ اللهِ " (أعمال20/28).

وتكرّر في سفر الرؤيا عبارة " مَنْ لَهُ أُذُنٌ فَلْيَسْمَعْ مَا يَقُولُهُ الرُّوحُ لِلْكَنَائِسِ " (رؤيا2/7و11و17و29؛ 3/6و13و22).


يأت ليشهد للمسيح ويمجّده لأنه سيأخذ مما له ويخبر به:‏

" وَأَمَّا الْمُعَزِّي ( Παράκλητος - Paraklētos ) الرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ الَّذِي سَيُرْسِلُهُ الآبُ بِاسْمِي فَهُوَ يُعَلِّمُكُمْ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ وَيُذَكِّرُكُمْ بِكُلِّ مَا قُلْتُهُ لَكُمْ" (يوحنا14/26).

" وَمَتَى جَاءَ الْمُعَزِّي ( Παράκλητος - Paraklētos ) الَّذِي سَأُرْسِلُهُ أَنَا إِلَيْكُمْ مِنَ الآبِ رُوحُ الْحَقِّ الَّذِي مِنْ عِنْدِ الآبِ يَنْبَثِقُ فَهُوَ يَشْهَدُ لِي " (يوحنا15/26).

" لكِنِّي أَقُولُ لَكُمُ الْحَقَّ إِنَّهُ خَيْرٌ لَكُمْ أَنْ أَنْطَلِقَ لأَنَّهُ إِنْ لَمْ أَنْطَلِقْ لاَ يَأْتِيكُمُ الْمُعَزِّي ( Παράκλητος - Paraklētos ) وَلَكِنْ إِنْ ذَهَبْتُ أُرْسِلُهُ إِلَيْكُمْ. وَمَتَى جَاءَ ذَاكَ يُبَكِّتُ الْعَالَمَ عَلَى خَطِيَّةٍ وَعَلَى بِرٍّ وَعَلَى دَيْنُونَةٍ. أَمَّا عَلَى خَطِيَّةٍ فَلأَنَّهُمْ لاَ يُؤْمِنُونَ بِي. وَأَمَّا عَلَى بِرٍّ فَلأَنِّي ذَاهِبٌ إِلَى أَبِي وَلاَ تَرَوْنَنِي أَيْضاً. وَأَمَّا عَلَى دَيْنُونَةٍ فَلأَنَّ رَئِيسَ هَذَا الْعَالَمِ قَدْ دِينَ. إِنَّ لِي أُمُوراً كَثِيرَةً أَيْضاً لأَقُولَ لَكُمْ وَلَكِنْ لاَ تَسْتَطِيعُونَ أَنْ تَحْتَمِلُوا الآنَ. وَأَمَّا مَتَى جَاءَ ذَاكَ رُوحُ الْحَقِّ فَهُوَ يُرْشِدُكُمْ إِلَى جَمِيعِ الْحَقِّ لأَنَّهُ لاَ يَتَكَلَّمُ مِنْ نَفْسِهِ بَلْ كُلُّ مَا يَسْمَعُ يَتَكَلَّمُ بِهِ وَيُخْبِرُكُمْ بِأُمُورٍ آتِيَةٍ. ذَاكَ يُمَجِّدُنِي لأَنَّهُ يَأْخُذُ مِمَّا لِي وَيُخْبِرُكُمْ. كُلُّ مَا لِلآبِ هُوَ لِي. لِهَذَا قُلْتُ إِنَّهُ يَأْخُذُ مِمَّا لِي وَيُخْبِرُكُمْ " (يوحنا16/7-15).


اظن تقريبا ولا صفه واحده موجوده في النبي الكاذب بما يساوي لا وجود له في الكتاب المقدس

اذن ادعاء بأنه محمد ادعاء باطل وكاذب​


----------



## NEW_MAN (22 يناير 2010)

مــــــــحمديه قال:


> لا فانا وضعت الاجابه على كل الذي قلت حينما سالتني امه لكن حذفتم الرد ولم تعترضوا على اي شيء مما ذكرت


 
اولا : الحذف تم بواسطة المشرف فريدي في قسم الاسئلة والاجوبة المسيحية لان من قوانين القسم عدم التطرق الى الاسلاميات 

ثانيا : الحذف هو نوع من انواع الاعتراض على ماجاء في المداخلة بحسب قوانين قسم الاسئلة والاجوبة المسيحية .

ثالثا : نحن هنا الان سمحنا بعرض الاجابة وفندناها لك ، وها انت ترين انه لم ينطبق ولا شرط واحد من شروط المعزّي الروح القدس على محمد .

هل لديك ادلة اخرى ؟؟ اعتقد ان اجاباتك كلها انتهت ، وكما ترين فان الادلة من الكتاب المقدس الذي قال على لسان المسيح عن مجيء الروح المعزّي (الروح القدس ) ، اخبرنا انها تحققت في حياة التلاميذ وجيلهم بمجيء وحلول الروح المعزّي ، الروح القدس يوم الخمسين .

وتحذير اخير : اي مداخلة خارج هذا السياق سيتم حذفها ، مع الاحتفاظ بحقك في فتح موضوع جديد لمناقشة ما تشائين فيه مع الالتزام بقوانين المنتدى والاقسام .


----------



## مــــــــحمديه (22 يناير 2010)

molka molkan قال:


> *القران وذكرة نبؤة الانجيل عن محمد!*
> *ادخلى هنا وضعى ادلتك*
> 
> 
> ...




لا لا داعي لدخولي فكل مسلم متيقن بنبوة محمد وانا في هذا الموضوع تيقنت اكثر بنبوته عليه الصلاة والسلام

وبانتظار ردك على سؤالي الاخير


----------



## Molka Molkan (22 يناير 2010)

مــــــــحمديه قال:


> لا لا داعي لدخولي فكل مسلم متيقن بنبوة محمد وانا في هذا الموضوع تيقنت اكثر بنبوته عليه الصلاة والسلام
> 
> وبانتظار ردك على سؤالي الاخير




*إذا انتى خائفة حتى من المواجهة !

لو لديك اى دليل تعالى هناك وارينى اين هو الدليل

لكن الكلام هنا بالمراجع المسيحية ليست بأقوال 
وضعنا لكى كل الإحتمالات ومع ذلك لم تنطبق واحده فقط على محمدك ومع ذلك لا تريدى ان تدخلى الى القسم المخصص لذلك !

أهو جبن ؟
*​


----------



## epsalmos (22 يناير 2010)

*يا اخت محمديه:

هل تفسرى لنا الكتاب المقدس بدلا من مفسرينا ؟؟؟

لو الامر كذلك:

يبقى نحن ايضا يحق لنا تفسير القران على هوانا :

فنقول مثلا ان القارعه هى قرعه رسول الاسلام و كان فرحان بها لذلك كررها .. القراعه ما القارعه و ما ادراك ما القارعه

او ان كان له ابنه اسمها كوثر .. لذلك قال له: ان اعطيناك الكوثر !!!!!!!

بالطبع سترفضين تفسيرتنا لانها شخصيه .. !!!!!!!

عجبا يا امه ضحكت من جهلها الامم !!!!!!*​


----------



## NEW_MAN (22 يناير 2010)

مــــــــحمديه قال:


> لا لا داعي لدخولي فكل مسلم متيقن بنبوة محمد وانا في هذا الموضوع تيقنت اكثر بنبوته عليه الصلاة والسلام
> 
> وبانتظار ردك على سؤالي الاخير


 
اولا : عدم دخولك القسم الاسلامي للاجابة على الاسئلة هناك دليل ضعف وليس دليل قوة ، فالقسم الاسلامي يسمح لك بان تكتبي ما تشائين من الادلة الاسلامية ، ولكن لانك فارغة من الحجة والدليل فانت لا تجرؤين على الدخول في الموضوع في القسم الاسلامي .

ثانيا : لقد قدمنا الاجابة على كل الاسئلة ، تكرار كلامك ( بانتظار الر على السؤال الاخير ) سيجعلني اغلق الموضوع لفراغ الحجة والمنطق في الحوار من طرفك .


----------



## !ابن الملك! (22 يناير 2010)

مــــــــحمديه قال:


> اما عن اسالتك عن سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم
> 
> هل محمد لم يموت ؟؟؟
> 
> بل سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم مات ولكن شريعته لم تمت الى الان باقيه وستظل باقيه بفضل الله تعالى


 
يا سلام ... طب ممكن يكون مثلا المرزا غلام احمد .. طب ما اتباعه ممكن يقولوا ان شريعته هتدوم للابد .. 

ركزى .. وكفاية تغيب للعقل 
الاية قالت .. ( سيمكث معكم الى الابد )

خدتى بالك من سيمكث الى الابد ؟؟؟ هل هنا يتكلم عن شريعة انسان .. ام يتكلم عن وجود لكينونة .. ( وهذا الوجود الازلى لا ينطبق الا على الله )

(John 14:16) وَأَنَا أَطْلُبُ مِنَ الآبِ فَيُعْطِيكُمْ مُعَزِّيًا آخَرَ لِيَمْكُثَ مَعَكُمْ إِلَى الأَبَدِ، 

اذن الاية هى لوصف الله وليس لانسان



> هل محمد روح وليس انسان ؟؟
> 
> سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم انسان منفوخ فيه الروح فكلنا منفوخ فينا الارواح اذن كيف نتحرك ونتكلم


 

1- الاية بتقول روح الحق .. وليس منفوخ بالروح ... 

2-دا غير ان محمد ميعرفش حاجة عن الروح
هو مش لما سألوا محمد عن الروح .. قال ان الروح من امر ربى ( يعنى ميعرفش عنها حاجة ) .. عايزة بقى تقنعينى انه منفوخ من الروح .. 
3- اين دليلك من اى مرجع اسلامى ان محمد منفوخ بالروح .. 
4- جربى روحى لشيخ وقوليله ( لو مطردكيش برا .. هانسحب من كلامى معاكى للابد ) 
4- ما الطريقة التى تم فيها نفخ الروح .. 

( للدرجة دى التدليس وتغيب العقل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟)​
الاية بتقول روح الحق وليس انسان يتكلم بالحق .... ( ركزى شوية )

(John 14:17)رُوحُ الْحَقِّ الَّذِي لاَ يَسْتَطِيعُ الْعَالَمُ أَنْ يَقْبَلَهُ، لأَنَّهُلاَ يَرَاهُ وَلاَ يَعْرِفُهُ، وَأَمَّا أَنْتُمْ فَتَعْرِفُونَهُ لأَنَّهُ مَاكِثٌ مَعَكُمْ وَيَكُونُ فِيكُمْ. 

(John 14:26) وَأَمَّا الْمُعَزِّي، الرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ، الَّذِي سَيُرْسِلُهُ الآبُ بِاسْمِي، فَهُوَ يُعَلِّمُكُمْ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ، وَيُذَكِّرُكُمْ بِكُلِّ مَا قُلْتُهُ لَكُمْ. 


اذن الاية تتكلم عن روح الله .. اى روح الحق .. ومحمد باعترافك مش روح .




> هل محمد لم يراه احد من قبل ؟؟؟
> سؤال عجيب اذن كيف عرفنا ان هناك نبي اسمه محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم


ممتاز قوى .. اذن محمد لا تنطبق عليه الاية .. لان الايه بتقول لا يراه العالم

(John 14:17)رُوحُ الْحَقِّ الَّذِي لاَ يَسْتَطِيعُ الْعَالَمُ أَنْ يَقْبَلَهُ، لأَنَّهُ لاَ يَرَاهُ وَلاَ يَعْرِفُهُ، وَأَمَّا أَنْتُمْ فَتَعْرِفُونَهُ لأَنَّهُ مَاكِثٌ مَعَكُمْ وَيَكُونُ فِيكُمْ. 

اذن الاية لا تتكلم عن محمد او اى انسان آخر



> هل محمد كان مع الناس ولا بداخلهم ؟؟
> كان مع الناس وليس بداخلهم كيف يكون بداخلهم غريب والله فهو مرسل من عند الله يتلقى الوحي الاهي من عند الله ويخبر الناس به ويعلم الناس امور دينهم والدليل ان اثره حتى الان موجود
> فشريعته والكتاب الذي نزل عليه الى الان محفوظين لم يمسسهم بشر


الاية بتقول 

(John 14:17)رُوحُ الْحَقِّ الَّذِي لاَ يَسْتَطِيعُ الْعَالَمُ أَنْ يَقْبَلَهُ، لأَنَّهُ لاَ يَرَاهُ وَلاَ يَعْرِفُهُ، وَأَمَّا أَنْتُمْ فَتَعْرِفُونَهُ لأَنَّهُ مَاكِثٌ مَعَكُمْ وَيَكُونُ فِيكُمْ. 

شكرا جدا على اعترافك "كان مع الناس وليس بداخلهم كيف يكون بداخلهم غريب "

اذن لاتنطبق الاية الكريمة على محمد او اى انسان اخر 



> هل محمد كان مرسل من الآب ؟؟؟
> محمد مرسل من الله جل جلاله الواحد الاحد الفرد الصمد
> والاحد هنا معناها ان الله واحد لا يتجزأ


ممتاز .. اذن محمد لم يعرف الاب اساسا .. فكيف يكون مرسله ؟؟؟

(John 14:26) وَأَمَّا الْمُعَزِّي، الرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ، الَّذِي سَيُرْسِلُهُ الآبُ بِاسْمِي، فَهُوَ يُعَلِّمُكُمْ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ، وَيُذَكِّرُكُمْ بِكُلِّ مَا قُلْتُهُ لَكُمْ. 


شكرا جدا على اعترافك " محمد مرسل من الله ( اله الاسلام الصمد ) " ولم يرسله الآب

اذن الاية لا تتكلم عن محمد 

ولم تردى على اخر سؤال وتجاهلتيه .. سأعيده لتفكرى


> هل محمد مخلوق ام منبثق ؟؟؟


----------



## NEW_MAN (22 يناير 2010)

يغلق الموضوع لاصرار الاخت محمدية على تكرار نفس بصورة الببغاء والاكتفاء باللف والدوران في حلقة مفرغة .

بعد تقديم كل الاجوبة والادلة على الاسئلة المطروحة من الكتاب المقدس ، نترك الموضوع شاهد على عدم وجود اي حجة او دليل لدى المسلم على اصراره باغلاق عقله وقلبه عن الفهم .

يمكن للاخت محمدية ان تقدم شكوي في قسم الشكاوى والمشاكل ، او فتح موضوع آخر للاسئلة الاخرى ، او وضع اي مداخلة خاصة بزعمها عن اي نبؤة لمحمد في الكتاب المقدس في الموضوع المختص في القسم الاسلامي


----------

